# Official Compendium of E-tard moments and quotes



## The Prostitute

The first itme I rolled I was at a large house party and once it started to hit me I said that "I felt sorry for everyone who wasn't rolling"
Later that night I found myself sitting on a bench with about 10 people looking at me, then someone said "well then what do you really want then" I replied by saying that I wanted "a low interest home loan". After I said that everyone starting laughing histarically. 
I dont remember anything before that but apparently I had been talking to those poeple for about 20 minutes.
Ahh... Memories... The first time I rolled I blew up for 7 hours straight...


----------



## uflirt

It was crazy! The first time I ever did E I was with my boyfriend and a couple of close friends. I was sitting on the couch between my boyfriend and a cute lesbian. I got the sudden urge to kiss her, so I turned to my boyfriend and asked him if it was alright if I kissed her. He said "did you ask her if she would." that sounded like permission to me so I asked her and she smiled and we kissed~~long! That was my first and only girl on girl experience but I would have to say that was the best kiss I had ever had! probably on part of the x.  Anyway from then on anytime I do x I just want to be close to people, I say "hey come over here sweety!" ;P


----------



## spacey101

If you ever hear the words "I FEEL IT! I FEEL IT!" being sung behind the door of a bathroom stall, you know I'm in there and I'm feelin my stuff kick in!


----------



## Duckee

I don't *say* anything, really, but I'll waddle around making this giddy little "eee!" glee-cry. 
That's the best I can do.


----------



## JBL

"i promised myself i would never do this again! im an asshole!"
"damn that light is buggin me out"
"i gotta call a girl"
"i gotta pee but i dont wanna"
"broooooooo" even if theres no one in the room ill say it to myself


----------



## Aiken Drum

"Everything is so simple", reffering to communication with other ppl.
"This is great!!!!".


----------



## MissGracey

I also find myself saying
"That Shit Is Whacked !"
And "Omg, I cant Believe I feel This Good For This Amount of Money.. Imagine if I had a million dollars !"


----------



## mashmetaller

All I say is
FFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCKKKKK
over and over agian.
And the classic. Conversation.
"But seriously man I mean like...... FUUUUCCCCKKKKKKK. What was I talking about man?"
"duuno man"
"FFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKK"
"yeah. FFFFFFUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCKKKK"
I love that conversation!!!
The other thing I say about 100 times a nite is "Man I really love this song." or "Yeah man they are like my FAVOURITE band!"
My mate has a habit of carrying around a dictaphone and he once recorded himself riding his bike home. And I quote.
"Its 1 o'clock. Im riding back from Thoms. Fucked. Iv got work soon. FFFUUUUCCCCKK. !BANG!. FUUUUCCCKK I just rode into a lamp post!"
funny shit!!


----------



## hyperspeeding

"You may think you know but im way more off my schnoppers than you will ever know!"
"FFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"
(my personal favourite)
or rock up next to sum stranger
"So... you like stuff?"
OR
"Look here...(pointing at no where in particluar) If you dont start to dance soon... im just gunna have to dance for you... and we wouldnt like that would we!"
~Peace Out~
Hyper.


----------



## nixy

"'significant others name here', I love you so much... and it's not just the drugs talking"  8)


----------



## teh visa

"Lets meditate"


----------



## blueshark

"I'm going down to..... LA LA LAND"


----------



## Huckabuck

With my friends i say one word
"Yup"
and they all know that im felling it, and if they are to they reply with a 
"Yup" (nodding)


----------



## Tradeskilz

First time i did e was at a party in my house.
We where having a BBQ. I hardly said a word while making my food untill i had stuffed my plate and sat down to eat. 
Thats when i said really loud! "Holy fucking shit"
And left my full plate of food and started running around in my house and harrasin everyone who where trying to eat   
Man that was a great trip!


----------



## Chrisroekel

"what did you just say?"
"what was your name?"
"hey ... don't you just feel awesome!!!!!"
"Here we gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo"
(like you would say if you ride a roller coaster!)
"sorry can you repeat that i didn't understand"
"hey honet lets kiss,..... ooh sorry you are not my girlfriend."
(yes when im fully looaded i see my girlfriends face on every oyher female with the same body proportions  )
"Jesus i'm feeling very goooooodddddd... lets take another one" *grinn*
GreetX Chris


----------



## casual-xx

"now i know why people like this shit", in amazement.
never fails.    oh, and, "I wonder if i could get my mom to do this"


----------



## Wiretrippa

A fried of mine has a great one. He walks up to someone and starts 'chopping' his hands past their face, saying, "Imagine you're running through a forest, you're running through a forest, you're running through a forest..." then smacks them in the head and yells "TREE!!!".
Laughed my ass off, ever when he did it to me.
Wire.


----------



## PopRivit

- go team!
Last weekend kept asking people who would win a fight between superman & jesus


----------



## Medi57

so Jen phones me and she on shrooms and e and then for no reason I tell her to wear a hat otherwise the jebronies will get her... the next day she tells me that all of the people in the room had to wear hats all night because they were so paraniod about the jebronies...ha ha I'm so evil.
its evilution


----------



## kryalkastleE

me and 4 of my friends were rolling and decided we just wanted to walk around the city/beach all night. we had cigarettes, but NO lighter. so we went to the nearest 7-11 and bought a BLUE lighter i put it in my jeans pocket and then when we got outside someone got out a smoke and wanted a light so i pulled out the lighter from my pocket and it was PINK! we were all like "what the fuck?" because we had discussed the colour of the lighter we wanted to buy *lol*. this was the best mindfuck because we seriously thought the lighter had changed colour in my pocket.....it hadn't of course it was one i had put in there the day before and the blue one was in there as well, but i could have sworn that i did not have a lighter on me when we went to buy a new one...WEIRD....it still mindfucks me!


----------



## kE

fuck i bit my mouth...
fuck i bit my mouth...
fuck i bit my mouth again!
got any chewy?


----------



## smilin

Can you touch my head I want to know if its still there


----------



## thunderbunny

usually i say something like "vaaaaaaaaaaaaaaag
" which means weird in dutch,on the other hand i've seen people (and been told i did this myself) pick up their gsm's and have a conversation with no one on the other side.


----------



## Jabberwocky

these are some phrases i've been known to have said... and documented..
"I have no legs!"
"and one time in band camp... heeeey!! we want some puuuussaayy!"
"Daddy would you like some sausages?"
"MMmmm...   speaker..." (homer voice)
"Hey Noah! Jump in the ole' ark, eh??"
"Would you be my Valentine?"
"Hey stuck up ho... pack that shit.. dont try to act like you dont suck dick"
"where have all the cowboys gone?"


----------



## X Diamond

-You're driving home all cracked out at 4 a.m. and your listening to music, then you ask the person next to you to turn it up and they say, "The music's not on!"
-You're looking at yourself in the mirror and the shadows on your face start to become 2-D. 
-When you're sitting in the back of a car and you can't stop moaning and rubbing your own body. 
(T & J)


----------



## Leeuwarder

when ther are tiny men dancing on you're black TV-screen.
when you can read every word there is on you're wall and the meanings of those words are explained by your friends.
when you leave the party and you're still seeing the lasershow in your car.
when someone is asking you if you're all loved up and you wonder why this person has no clothes on. 
when you expect a comedown an find out it's just started.


----------



## Likwid

You come to and wonder HOW THE FUCK!! Did I get into this room, and who is this under me!!    what about table 39, and did Joe feed the horses.


----------



## ibizakat

When you finally remember to go to the bathroom, and end up sitting on the pot for an hour watching the movie playing on the back of the stall door.
When you start to read the words written in chalk on your friend's hair.
When you have this feeling that there's something utterly important that you NEED to go do NOW, but you just can't decide what it is.


----------



## LuVbUg080

When u try to light your smoke for bout 10 mins then realize that u were trying to light the filter end......heh heh. Happened to me a couple times now....even when the filter end is different coloured than the rest of the smoke I always end up trying to smoke the wrong end.


----------



## x2stpsfrmnowhere

When you are playing a video game and ask your friend if he wants to play only to have him tell you the PS2 isn't even on. LOL
Or when you look at the Tony Clark(ex-tigers baseball player) poster he starts to tell you about how the team played that day.


----------



## Partykid12

You see 2 random people aruging in a convenient store and you feel as though it is your duty to stop the fighting and spread the peace...


----------



## MC_Kronik

Twas the time i double dropped some "happy mitzi's" cuz they seemed to make ya really happy (i know most pills make ya happy, but these made ya xtra happy)

So anyway we was all troopsin' thru a golfcourse and i was peaking my fuckin arse off, so i said to somone by me "watch this, im gonna jump over that sand bunker" so he looks at me puzzled and says "k" so i'm running at like 100m/ph forget to jump my feet hit tha embankment the other side of tha sand i do a complete forward summersault and rolled down the hill the other side.

Funny as fuck looking back on it, but when i was on the floor rushing my bollox off thinkin WTF just happened it was a propa blag.


----------



## VagabondGE

Well this weekend I watched Voyage of Chihiro, absorbing absolutely nothing of went on in the movie, but concluding it was the Asian cultulral equivalent of Alice in Wonderland

I also watched K-Pax . . .  that was very trippy

Then I bit a hole in my tongue, I deduced that since blood tastes good when rolling, I suppose anything does


----------



## TeddybearKoRn

Good Thread RA. One night i actually sat down and thought about the meaning of life, for some reason we all got quite philosophical on those pills and we discussed our theories and made new ones. After that night though i forgot exactly what we had agreed the meaning of life was, oops. Also another night someone spilled a drink and i started to clean it up, it blew me up cleaning it so i ended up cleaning the whole house.


----------



## shoe_box

lol.. i always get strange thoughts in my head when i'm rolling... the first time i rolled i thought i would be nice to the club owners and clean up their club area... it was so funny finishing the party with pockets full of trash and going WTF? why do i have all this trash?


----------



## teknasia

I have this mate of mine when he is pilled up, he will form an in-separable bond with the pets of whoever's house we are crashed at (usually a cat or dog). 

He goes off on long walks with the dog claiming that he has found a new best friend. He even starts talking away with them and can get a little confused about why the animal isnt talking back to him. 

One night back at a mates house he was on a particularly mad one. He started gettin quite close with dog, doing his usual routine of feeding, walking, stroking and so on. But a couple of hours into the night and the dog had had enough of having this mongo in his face for the past couple of hours. This bloke had gotten the idea into his head that dog now hates him because it no longer wanted to play with him. I sware, he was close to tears! 

So anytime we are stayin at a house with animals in it these days, we make sure they are safely locked in a room for the night in the hope that he wont find them and befriend them. 

He needs his head checked i reckon


----------



## mintalyelevatid

nice guys finish last. thats what i always think about. i mean, every chicks mom likes me. i am nice, smart, honest...you get the point...but chicks always dig the assholes. sometimes i think about going asshole, but then i remember i have the pride of knowing that, on a realistic level, i am worth something to soem people. later on in life, when all these chicks start to settle down, they are gonna look back and be pissed they didnt see me for who i really am.

thats usually brought on by couples going into the bedroom, and i am still on the sofa listening to music. ah well, maybe i should hook up with their moms. this will take some pondering


----------



## TSM

I don't remember if I was drunk or rolling...but yea...lol here we go.

Basically, I came to the conclusion that the Japanese were pissed off @ us about WW2, and that they were using techno as mind control on us. I reinforced this illogical idea by noting my inability to stop listening to any kind of electronica. I felt like I was Paul Revere, and it was my duty to warn everyone: The Japanese were coming.  So I did.

Ya...it was really bad.


----------



## Agnomaly

shoe_box said:
			
		

> *lol.. i always get strange thoughts in my head when i'm rolling... the first time i rolled i thought i would be nice to the club owners and clean up their club area... it was so funny finishing the party with pockets full of trash and going WTF? why do i have all this trash? *



Speaking of first rolls, the first time rolled I had this pacifier my friend gave me that was only attached to a flimsy flourescent string which inevitably ended up breaking and I found myself consistantly throwing it around and then frantically searching for it again and again.  After doing this for a while, it was finally lost in the chaos of the party. Desperately needing something to fix the oral fixation, I started just sucking on this large dried clay mushroom I had on as a center piece of candy around my neck .  Well, some really nice person came by offering me a shocktart which I of course graciously ate. Unfortunately I had never tasted such a disgusting shocktart in my entire life and certainly not one with such a crunchy texture. Later that night my friend looked at me and said, "What happened to your mushroom?!" I frantically looked around allover the ground for it, in the area I was sitting in for, oh say, the duration of my roll, gasped and said, "OH! That's why that shocktart was so crunchy!"  Apparantly the large clay mushroom was consumed with the shocktart.


----------



## ilovedinosaurs

i get a lot more strange ideas when i'm e-tarded, like the first few hours after i come down. 

"what if you put PAM on an open wound?"

"cardboard bread! you could make it out of mashed up cardboard and water and yeast. dont you think it would work?"

"raping yaks? raping yacks!!!"

"will you be my friend and help me attack little wolves?"

there are many more.. 
this usally happens when i take speedy pills, and after the mdma wears off, i'm like, sleep deprived, my brain is retarded, and i'm also like, tweaking, so it makes all these messed up thoughts circulate around in my brain.. 
does this happen to a lot of other people? it seems to happen to me and my friends quite often.. like, 1/5 times i roll.


----------



## DG

lets see a friend of mine was rolling so hard...

she went off by herself, and stared at the white wall while in her peak, then started lookin around for everyone, didnt see anyone, couldnt understand why everyone left her in the club after it closed...she turned around and realized shed been staring at the wall all that time.

I have...

1. gone for a walk and gotten lost (took me hours to find my way)
2. met random guys and thought i was in love with them8) 
3. at a rave once i went around to every person i could see in my view (QUITE a lot) and told them how i love to help people/listen to their troubles/make new friends and that if they ever needed anything id be there for them, and proceeded to give my cell # to them all.
4. thought i was superwoman and could fly, got up on a speaker stack only to fly off (fall off)
5. pondered why life is what it is/how it started/how it will end
6. damn can i have more of these!!!
7. damn i NEED more of these

and last..

me: ill take you home
him:but i live sooo far
me:its only across the state, i dont mind
him: well i guess if you dont mind

few hours go by

we arrive

me: where the fuck am i!
him: my house
me: umm how long did it take us to get here
him: a long time, i told you!
me: what the hell was i thinking! and now i have to go ALL THE WAY HOME!

^^ that was the briefest descritpion of what i did...it goes further but details are too long8)


----------



## Fawkes

Last time I rolled I was at 2 fellow BLer's house. I was feeling so incredible, and the temperature and air in the house was at a seemingly perfect degree. Such a perfect degree, in fact, to get.... NAKED! Yup, that's right. I took off all my clothing and ran around the house in the buff. Although, I'm sure is was grand at the time, I felt slightly silly afterward and once again, I would like to apologize to my favorite BLers.


----------



## Sleaze

*The things we do...*

Mine was during a come down, at about 9am in the morning; still awake from the big night before.

During the night before, at the club, I was breakdancing on the stage (well trying to; it was good for a laugh none the less). Anyway, it's 9am the following morning, three friends and I are driving around, thinking of where we can 'recover'. While driving to our destination (which was unknown), we passed McDonalds. All of a sudden one of my friends come up with the idea for me to Breakdance in McDonalds, in front of everyone. Being off my head, I obliged without a pause, and accepted the 'mission'. So we did a U-turn and headed back for McDonalds. As we pull into McDonalds, we notice a Police Car parked there, with two Police officers inside about to order breakfast. At this point I had second thoughts; my friends laughed and insisted I still have to complete the 'mission'.
So I got out of the car, and began to walk into McDonalds with one friend behind me with his Nokia 7210 Mobile Phone (Camera Phone). So I stand next the Police Officers, who are still pondering what to order, and I order 2 hash browns. After paying, I then turn to one of the officers and ask how his night has been. He replied saying that his shift had only just started, and also asked me how my night was. My reply was simply,
"I've had a great night. In fact, I learnt how to breakdance. Watch this!", so in front of all the McDonald customers, McDonald employees and two hungry Police Officers, I started break dancing (with my friend near the exit taking photo's). The Police Officers starting pissing themselves. After 6 complete spins I stand up, grab my two hash browns, and smile goodbye, while they're still struggling to breathe from laughter.

Even when we got back to the car, they were still standing there laughing, not to mention half the people in the restaurant watching us leave with such a disbelief look.

To this day, I still can't believe I did such a thing. I mean, breakdancing at McDonalds is one thing, but doing it in front of two on-duty Police Officers, while on highly illegal drugs is another.

Mission completed.


----------



## Shaman486

I had a 10 minute conversation with someone that turned out to be my own reflection.

I felt really stupid. 8(


----------



## infinity

i took my dog for a walk after clubbing and argued with a tree thinking it was my lame neighbour. when the hallucination seemed to fade, i said "oh right, now you just disappear you coward" or something.. the worst part is that i only realized what i did after being back home for half an hour 8(  8(  MDA = scary


----------



## srw96

This happened to one of my buds, not me... but none-the-less, it's funny and fucked up

We were all rolling in a hotel room... My best friend was on a few pills and of course there's music playing.  I like over to her and she's answering her phone, holding it up to her ear saying, "Hello?  Hello? ... F*ck, I hate when people call and hang up....Why whould they do that?"  Anyway she goes on for a few minutes about why someone would call her and hang up.  All the while she's still holding the "cell phone" up to ear.  I finally look at her and say, "Dude, there's no cell phone there!"  Ah, good times 

Imaginary cell phones.


----------



## spaced0ut

*So there I was*

Scene:  At a friends house for his birthday.  Me my fiancee, him and his girl.

I came across some very clean MDMA, infact so clean it hadnt been pressed or capped.  I took the normal dosage of what I would had if it had been street E. (I also did clean up, I.E. took what was left, should have been less than 2mg of clean up) Found out this stuff not only kicked your butt, but that it was only MDMA.

The first 45 minutes where nice, really nice come up, and then it hit hard.  I couldnt stand still, I stepped in circles, at one time I sat on the floor and had water poured down my back to cool me down.  This was followed by a period of small black outs where I may or may not have been talking to someone.  I would come out of these little fades and ask if we where having a conversation and half the time the answer was 'yes' and half 'no'.

At one point I laid on my back and pulled myself under the coffee table.  The problem was, the table was too short, so I was knocking stuff off of it.  Also at one end the legs where too close together and I got stuck.  I spent the rest of my roll stuck under the table.


----------



## SuGaRbUzZ

So, a friend and I were downtown and there was this big music fest going on - lots of people on all sorts of drugs and drunkards running the streets - totally wild time.  Anyhow, we got ahold of a few rolls and we took them, then went tromping around the festival.   My friend sees one of those construction things with the yellow blinkie lights on it and she decides she wants it.  So she starts messing with the bolts holding it on, and for the life of her, she can't get the blinkie light off for her to steal.  So, this cop comes along and asks, "What are you girls doing?"  Innocently, my friend replies, "Nothing." (While she was caught red-handed.)  The cop says, "Damn, girl, you're messed up.  Here..."  The cop takes one of those multi-tool things off his belt and takes the blinkie light off for her and gives it to her, then says, "Get lost."  Hehehe.  The cop helped us steal the blinkie!!


----------



## XxAjxX

Ok, not me but my girlfriend.  we were both on about 4 pills each, then out of know where she tells me 

"No one sees you take the garbage out and then all you are left with is a half empty box of eaten cerial on the counter top"

WTF?!?!?!?  I started laughing my ass off.  I was all... do you know what you just said?  She said Yeah, and I was like, no I don't think you do so let me repeat.  I repeted it to her, she sat there for about 10 seconds thinking about it and then says "Well yeah, you know what I mean right?"

Hahahah


----------



## marquis

*Do you ever just lose your mind when mashed?*

Just wondering if this sort of thing happens to a lot of people. I've seen people who seem to lost touch with reality when really bikkied. Last night I was peaking on some white stars, and I sat down on a curb. I had two friends sitting next to me, and I was bolloxed. Just out of nowhere I said "X is equal to the square root of three"..... it was odd, lol. I remember having some "brilliant revelation" while I sat there and it came out as "x is equal to the square root of three" lmfao. 

Yeah, anyway, does anyone else come out with random, mad little nonsensical sentences like that when rolling hard?


----------



## neonmicrobes

Happens to me sometime after the bump where I said "I never really felt that one", then I start with the "did I say that or was it you?"  Other night asked my brother "did you bring the troughs" right out of the blue in a silent room...the absurdity of it snapped me straight for a sec, and I still don't know what that meant, although I remember saying it.  Fuck if I know!  AND - E is like the square root of 3 because it's an anomaly with no true, concise answer.  There is no literal "square root of 3"...only an approximation, because the decimal fraction carries on forever but never repeats (like Pi).  In other words - you can twist it into a box to suit our needs of the moment, but it doesn't exist in any definable manner that we can grasp.  Can you grasp infinity?  E is so profound and so indescribable and unique (like the answer to your equation that is so unique and elusive that we have to "round off" in order to fit it into our minds), that I think I know what you meant...nice one!


----------



## Resonated

mda =

"did you see that?"
"what?"
"over there, did you see that?"
"see what?"
"what?"
"huh?"
"i dunno."
"yeah..."


----------



## xEuph0riAx

The first time I ever got completely off my nuts (3 pills), I saw a cheetah crawl off a bed and closer and closer towards me, and it appeared as if everyone was wearing colorful glowing sunglasses. A very weird, but pleasant experience.


----------



## billbong

when doubledrop i usually see these little elfs. like if my coats on the floor it'l look like a little elf sleeping in my coat. seems to happen everytime


----------



## luv2rollharder

*Glad I am not the only one...LOL*

I am the same way, it has gotten to the point where people follow me around waiting for some stupid shit to come out of my mouth!

I was laying on the bed with like 4 people and was "watching a movie starring me on the ceiling" and was talking about "nuts and bolts" (from where I have no Idea), while there was only 4 of us in the room I woke up to 13 people in the room all laughing at me!

I was outside trying to pick up a "frog" at 5am, turned out it was a leaf, Wonder what the neighbors thought on that one! LOL

 I was sitting on the front porch watching "movers" take things from my house and load them into a moving truck across the street, ended up the movers were meerly trees in my front yard, and the moving truck was a garage open with a light on across the street.

I thought the stairs in my house was an escalator and I was fasinated by it LOL.

I saw ants crawling on the wall and was trying to pick them off the wall (it was hilarious) along with my "fuzzy cigarette" that I was scared to light because it was furry.

All of my visualizing have lead me to be the "life of the party" people can just crack up for hours! I have many more stories because this happens EVERY TIME I ROLL. Sometimes I wish it would happen to someone else just so I can have fun, but I am glad that I can put smiles on peoples faces!


----------



## Euphoria&Truth

*Re: Trippin off xtc is mad*



			
				abk_blaze said:
			
		

> *Another annoying thing was you only had a five second attention span to what was going on around you and then after five seconds of paying attention to some one you'd totally lose memory of what you are doing and what they talked about. *



That's pretty much how I described my visuals to my mates.

Last week after taking my 3rd for the night I went and had a lie down in the car, at this stage I was pinging hard. Started to look at the buildings around me, after a few seconds you forget what you are looking at and then all hell breaks loose. The funniest thing I saw was when I was looking at the drops of water on my windscreen turn into fireworks and explode into pretty colours. :D


----------



## crazy_222

*ever felt like a goldfish?*

Anyone taken e, then smoked some weed and had this conversation with someone:

1: what did u say?
2: I dunno
1: What were we talking about?
2: I can't remember
1: This shit is weird
2: Yeah i know, keep forgetting shit
1: Yeah my mind is like thinking crazy thoughts COMPLETELY unrelated to anything else
2: Yeah, me too and then i keep forgetting what i was thinking about
1: It must be the pills and the weed together
2: what?
1: what do you mean what?
2: What did u say?
1: I dunno
2: What were talking about?
1: I can't remember.........

And so on and so forth ALL NIGHT.  

Now i know what goldfish feel like....


----------



## crazy_160_

Yeah...I forget that I've asked people questions until they answer.

Last weekend I'd asked a friend I'd only known a little while which places he goes to regularly when out, cos we were all in a new venue.  It wasn't until about 10 minutes later I thought "oh thats right, I was going to ask him about where he usually hangs out".  So I asked him, and when he started answering I said "hang on, this is all familiar, I only just asked you that".  He said "did you?  I don't remember you asking that".

15 minutes later I asked him again, and he said "didn't we just have this conversation, twice?"  He was genuinely confused himself if we had or not.  Oh yeah, says I.....

I love it though, gives ya a good laugh the next day!


----------



## Sleaze

*Re: Re: ever felt like a goldfish?*

For me; come down + weed = write off.

Not only is my short term memory effected, but I find my mind lapses. ie; I keep referring back to something that was said 20 seconds or so ago. It's like we're talking about one thing, then all of a sudden I'll go back to the last topic we were talking about... Then I question myself whether or not that actually happened? That's when I know I've lost touch with reality.

One morning on my way back from a Rave; 8am on the train, with 2 friends, and about a dozen or so other passengers (uni students). My friends and I were sitting in the corner, and I was chatting (loudly) away to them, saying some real stupid shit (as you do). To me, they were the only people in my 'world'. Next minute, I look around, and see all the passengers just starring at me... After the initial shock, I turn back to my friend, and ask him, "is everyone whispering?" - it was dead silence.


----------



## juvey

lol funny thread,

when rolling I always want to check what the time is, so I take out my phone, look at it, and put it back in my pocket - only to realise I didn't check the FUKIN TIME. Happens over and over again like a continuous loop.

funny shit


----------



## Zimm

i was in a club couple of months back went to the toilet and left my g/f sitting down waiting for me. Ended up completly forgetting where i left her, looked in 3 different rooms several times and kept thinking i was in the same f**king room everytime i went into a different one.  Got really confused for a short while. Needless to say i found her about 5 minutes later.

Also ages ago came out of a club & gave a mate a call, had like a full 10 minute conversation with him, got off the phone then couple of minutes later phoned him again forgetting that id phoned him at all. I began having the same conversation with him as if it hadnt happened. A couple of minutes into it he pointed out to me that id phoned him and had this exact same conversation with him minutes before, i preceeded to disagree with him until i suddenly stopped and freaked realising that i must have forgot myself and had a complete memory blank. Pretty funny when i think about it.


----------



## Blue_Phlame

I once asked my friend to hold my backpack because i wanted to go on a carnival ride. After i got off he wondered off somewhere. it was dumb of me to lend my backpack to a person who just ate a quarter of an ounce of shrooms. In the backpack there was my camera and a whole bunch of other stuff... most importantly:  my friends keys (we were spending the day out of state) 
I spend like 2 hours looking for some other guy who i think i gave my backpack to. after hopelessly searching for that guy, i sat down on the grass with a bunch of friends feeling like shit because i thought i lost my backpack and all its contents. then i turned and looked at the person i sat next to, and there was shroom dude. wearing my back pack, fucking frying and compleatly clueless about what was going on... i was soo happy and greatfull that i found my backpack ^__^


----------



## Ardontini

The last time i rolled i was trying to sleep and i closed my eyes and after a while i thought i saw a grey hound laying down by a person sitting in a chair and that mutherf*cker gave me one of those smiles like the cat in "alice 'n wonderland" you know what i mean, it was freaky i tried to stay for the rest of the night.


----------



## Weez

I expect it was some strong shit.

One time, I was in a club high off E, I closed my eyes and saw the blue screen that pops up on MSN Messenger when you get a message, it was my friend telling me to get ready to go to the club then I opened my eyes and realized i'm all fucked up in the club on the couch. LOL

Hallucinations can happen due to E.


----------



## reronic

i saw 3 mexicans striping my car of parts and trying to steal it and my jacket kept telling me to call the police so i did.... what a mistake..


----------



## Brian~

What's better is trying to copy and paste something on a labtop into your music directory then playing it on iTunes. Once I had done it I was just thinking "That was the most difficult thing I've ever done." Then I just lay on my back and went to my own little place for a few minutes listening to Wall of Sound by AVB~


----------



## montme

never had a scary experience, but def had some weird ones... one that sticks out is being at an after party for Descent '04. It was prolly 6 am and we dropped 3 times throught the nite and there were a pair of pants hanging on the top of a door. me and my buddy kept arguing with each other and even ourselves trying to determine if they were pants or a towel. to this day i don't understand why we didnt get up and check it out. prolly cuz we were rolling so hard... very funny debate!!!


----------



## _Bionic_

Weird experience at my last Work Xmas party. I was in a pretty indepth convo with one of my big managers. Myself and work colegue (who is also pretty high up) decided it would be fun to get loaded at this work doo, We dumped. Then we went around our usual way when we got stuck in in a pretty indepth convo with one of my big managers. Then all of sudden on it came..Massive eye wobbles ect.. I quickly had to leave that and go sit down. Then a few mins later my friend came walking over grabbing onto anything he can to help him walk.. He said "It was funny to see you all of a sudden leave the conversation. Then I peaked and had to leave. The manager didn't know what was happening." Then after the intence rush was controlable I stood up and looked around at everyone else. There were a good 20 odd people rolling which I never even thought would do it.. 
That was a very good night

Or at the last rave Event that I went to. Forome strange reason I decided to start talking to the police people roaming around the venue asking them how their day was and if they like looking after rave parties and the like. Their answer was
"Yeah its good looking after you guys that are loaded"  while he patted my on my shoulder 
"you guys dont cause any problems other than giving me a headache for talking so much and about crap" He then laughed with his partner and kept on walking


----------



## Jester-Race

The scariest I think was when I was a total fucking moron and decided to take 4 blue scorpions in one night, but they were methbombs. About 10 hours after my "being fuckedupness" went away (the beginning) my body just literally shut down. My face was beginning to glow red and so were my hands, Everything was moving really sluggish, as if I was inside jello, but I tried to keep it under control. I would put my hand on my chest and feel how fucking fast it was beating --- I was so fucking paranoid I drove up to my local supermarket and ran into the back on a free blood pressure check. I saw the numbers and they were pretty high, so I knew most of it was anxiety. 

My friend was just sitting there with his girlfriend, hoping I wasn't going to fall over or pass out but he really didn't care about my personal safety, since he was ignoring me and we were in HIS house that he just got from his father. If anything was to happen to me during that time, I would have been fucked. I don't talk to my friend that i've had since 6th grade anymore. So many great times --- all ruined by his meth abuse.

The next 48 hours were the hardest hours i've ever been through in my entire life. I want to KILL those fuckers who make meth based ecstasy pills. I almost died from that shit. I had heart arrythmias for about 3 months, anxiety shot through the roof, was depressed as FUCK for 3 months. It was a truly horrible experience, and I know I damaged my body that day due to excessive amounts of Methamphetamine consumption. I'm just glad I don't do meth or do any type of other drugs aside from Marijuana. I used to roll every two weeks, then bi monthly, then took a long ass break. Now I only roll once bi monthly like I used to.

I've probably had some neurotoxic damage done to my brain by these rolling mis-haps, but for only having ONE life  ---- All of those times i've rolled with my friends definately make up for it. Good times, Good times.

As for something really weird? Well, when I first started rolling me and about 5 other of my friends bought some red dolphins (AMAZING press back then, pure clean dolphins, 02-03) and I had CLEAN pills my first time. Not so many times can people say that, but anyway I was sitting on my friends couch and I started talking about stuff and then I noticed the floor started to turn colors, and It became really dark blue and I thought I was going to drown in the ocean so I hopped my feet up onto the couch. I then said "holy shit dude, is your carpet an ocean?" I didn't know how rolled out I was until I clasped my hands together and flicked open my red-blue flashing lighter and holded it up to my chest and I said "MY HEART IS GLOWING!!!" and just gasped for air. Oh good times.

Another time is where me and a couple of my friends went and got some pink dolphins (same press, approximately 3 weeks later after the last story) and we went into my friend's  basement to chill and basically just roll the fuck out. So we did, but crazy shit started to happen --- I was chillin in my friend's chair with the light on, and then he turned the light off then on again and I told him the universe just exploded and then my other friend came in there and gasped and said "HOLY SHIT". MDMA is some pretty crazy shit. E-tarded for the win.

Another funny time was when I first started rollin again, and I was chillin in my car and so were all of my other homies listenin to music (CRAZY fuckin rolled at this point) and my friend shows me a trick; he takes out a cigarette, lights it and says "watch --- when i move this cigarette down, it'll smoke. when i move this cigarette back up, there wont be any smoke." Sure as shit --- it was a crazy ass sight to see. He basically made the lit cigarette not smoke at all --- but it was just e-tardedness prevail.

Now the BEST time, was when I was at my other friend's house and we decided to roll that night, popped them and then about two hours later a couple of my friend's that didn't want to roll that night were downstairs smokin a blunt. I walked down, took some big ass hits and then started ROLLING FACE. My friend has never done it before and said I looked pretty fuckin gone, and I then proceeded to tell him, "DUDE. ECSTASY IS THE TIGHEST FUCKING SHIT IN THE WORLD. WANT TO KNOW WHY? ALRIGHT WATCH THIS SHIT. IT'S GOING TO BE THE TIGHEST SHIT YOU'LL EVER SEE." I then told him "Alright you see that light up on the ceiling there? From where I am, (the couch far away) I'm gonna flick this coin and hit that shit spot on. Know why? That's what ecstasy does. It allows you to do WHATEVER THE FUCK YOU WANT." At that time, I really didn't think I was going to be able to do it. |||||FLICK|||||. Sure as shit, I hit it spot on. I orgasmed in my brain, and just walked up the stairs and closed the door. My friend shat himself.


----------



## dilated_pupils

boner_bob said:
			
		

> Dilated_pupils, what was the conversation about with the dog.



The dogs old and always lays around, my friends were upstairs, I was in my chilled/relaxed stage of my high, and the dog was explaining to me how he doesn't get enough attention, and I told him how he smells like shit out the time... I explained this to my friends (as they heard me talking to no one) and they told me that shit was mean to say... obviously I felt bad at the time, then soboring up I realized it was a dog, and he had not understood a damn thing, unless I telepathically communicated with him.


----------



## bongzilla420

one night me and some friends each took a purple dolphin and a green one. they were from the same batch, just different colors and EXTREMELY good. anyway we were in a friends car smoking a blunt and just starting to peak HARD when my buddy luke called and asked where i was. i said "im not sure up in the hills somewhere" and he says "dude just tell me where the hell you are" i was peaking so hard i misunderstood and thought he was pissed and wanted to fight or something. i kept getting confused and saying i wasnt sure where i was and he just kept asking over and over. I started freaking and told him if he tried to find me "I will kick the everloving shit out of you man! im not fucking around!!!" all the people in the car with me were fuckin freaked out. It turned out luke just wanted to smoke a bowl and hang out! hahaha funny shit. i explained myself the next day and we had a good laugh.


----------



## flipa

After a night of heavy drinking my girlfriend and i retired to her place. We were both really tired but somehow we came up with the stupid plan to drop some untried and untested pills. We both dropped 1 each at 2am. My girlfriend passed out shortly after leaving me all alone to wait for the ride. Got too impatient and dropped a 2nd at 3am which was a big mistake as the 1st pill started kicking in very soon afterwards. And boy did it knock me for 6. I started seeing rats all over the floor, running up my legs and crawling over me. Jumped in bed with my girlfriend and pulled the covers up to hide but they were still there. Freaked out for another half hour when my girlfriend started crying and yelling and freaking out in her sleep like she was having some crazy dream. I thought she was dying and in heaps of pain so tried to wake her up by yelling at her and shaking her. She still wouldnt wake up. My 2nd pill began kicking in and now there were more rats and i was scared shitless and started panicking thinking the rats were going to eat me alive. I dont know how long i imagined this but my girlfriend eventually woke up and told me that it was all in my head and that I was safe with her and that nothing was going to hurt me. I snapped out of it and realised i was imagining it all. We laugh about it now but for over an hour there i was shitting my pants. No idea what was in the pills, there could have been something bogus in there or it could of just been the circumstances under which i took them, but now i make sure i test the pills and always make sure i am never left alone while peaking.

and the weirdest: i was tripping out so hard one night i couldnt find my phone so started using my shoe as a phone like Maxwell Smart from Get Smart... I called my best mate and his girlfriend and started having a conversation with them. funniest thing is i was with my girlfriend at the time and she was tripping equally as hard and she believed that i was really talking to someone so i gave her the phone so she could talk too! i snapped back into reality and died laughing at her but the funniest thing is actually told me to be quiet because she was on the phone!


----------



## tehbadger

I remember my friend finally paid me back my 400 dollars by giving me his laptop.  Well since I already a laptop, another friend asked if he could buy it.  I sold it to him for the money that was owed ( it was worth about $1200 at the time) and later that night I dropped some pills.  I'm not sure exactly when, but I got this feeling that the laptop was stolen and that my friend was gonna get in trouble for stealing the laptop, even though it wasn't actually stolen.  I actually realized I was in this crazed paranoia and laid on my bed for about a minute and started to feel all better again.

The weirdest thing I have ever seen, which still confuses me to this day is when me and like 3 friends were rolling and decided to take a walk at 3 in the morning.  We ended up walking like a mile over to some park and we saw this guy that was roughly 40 just sitting in a tree about 15 feet up.  Of course we had to run over there to find out what the hell he was doing, and he ended up telling us he was waiting for someone.  So I said, then why are you in a tree?  After that he just told us to go away.


----------



## indelibleface

*Strange mind games just before sleep after MDMA usage*

Often when I am trying to go to sleep in the morning after a long night of rolling, I will have strange waking dreams and delusions with my eyes closed. The most bizarre silly ideas, mind games, and trains of thought creep into my head as I attempt to sleep. 

I remember one example in which I was lying in bed thinking about what I needed to do when I woke up, and the first thing that came to mind was that I had to feed my albino cat Frank and take him to the vet. I don't have a cat named Frank! Usually these mini-delusions are harmless, but sometimes they can be disturbing. Sometimes I'll see random disturbing imagery, like monsters, or I'll imagine myself in creepy places, like a dark, dead forest.

Does anyone else experience this? I suspect that, at least for me, the psychedelic effects of MDMA last much longer than the serotonergic euphoria. Combined with exhaustion, it seems to cause a semi-delusional state in me right before I fall asleep.


----------



## Don Luigi

Heh, I don't do pills anymore but one of the most entertaining things to me now is sitting in a room with my friends who still do pills. Whenever they come down and are trying to sleep. They will lay there with their eyes closed and every once and a while someone will say something like '10 Lambert and Butler please' or 'Can I have that without the cheese?'.

Just random things like that and I remember these experiences all too well. I've never had anything disturbing, just silly pointless things because I will think I'm somewhere else or it's like I've stopped controlling my mind. All in the name of fun I guess


----------



## the_ketaman

With the highest dose of pills ive ever had in one night(5 pills) I had extremely strange things happen when id go to sleep. I must have been dreaming about posting on BL because id wake up to my hands out in front of me as if i was typing on my keyboard. I also must have been craving cigerettes because sometimes id also wake up to my hands at my mouth taking a draw, when i realised there was no cig in my hand id wake up. This was strange and it only ever happened that one time with the high dose of pills.


----------



## comfortably_dumb

I was leaving a bar for a friends house, easy trippin'.. managed to get into and start a Honda civic with my key (not my car... but looked exactly like it....plus the key worked.)  I was 5 minutes out, reached over and realized my pipe wasn't in the glove box....and I don't own lipstick.  Slowly turned around, parked and retrieved my own car without incident.  Stole a pack of wint-o-green lifesavers and messed with the seat adjustment.....ooooh, i'm baaaad.  Sorry....no car chase.


----------



## candychild

the weridest thing thats happend to me a little while ago i went to a party and i was rollin hard i think i was on 5 -6 pills dont really remember but i was trippin balls when the party(rave) ended  so  me and my firends decided to go to an after party  but i was rollin so hard i could barly see let alone walk strait so stubbling around i grabbed what i thougth was one of my buddies shoulders i was hanging on to him and just letting him lead me to the car  i get in and  am laying in their talking with everyone in the car  it was a full car  and i was strait out having a conversation with everyone having a good time  so we end up eventually at the after party we were all going to and i open my eyes  and i didnt recodnize anyone in the car i was like wft who are u  they werent my buddies  i was scared shitless i asked them who they were  and they told me their names and i was liek were are we and they said we were at the after party  so i walk in and  to the party and i eventually find my firends  weridest night of my life


----------



## The_Candy_Man

this ones definately up there for me..

After my mates 19th at his place we trekked down to close caravan park for a swim and a spa and met these chicks on their way up to schoolies..next night we invited them to my place for some drinks etc..everyone else was going out on the town but i was broke so just dropped a pill instead(about the 3rd/4th time i had dropped a pill in my life) when everyone went out the chicks went back to where they were staying(one was 17 so couldnt go out) so i went back with them, half hour from home..get there and the pill started to kick me hard, had 5-6 cones of weed they brought with them sitting down the beach about midnight..some mad hydg they said, now i dont touch it hydg due to the insane paranoia it gives me(bush is fine strange enuf)..went up to the bush to take a slash and freaked out big time, thought black ghosts were coming out the bush at me so i ran back down to the chicks and one was going for a swim so thought why not..there was phospurus in the water that night which lit up like fireflies in the waves when they broke, 15 mins later im getting pretty hot and heavy with this chick when out of nowhere..bang, pain shoots up my leg..a bloody fisherman hooked me!! next thing i know i wake up with this chick in the freezing cold in the playground of the place they were staying at..random very random..

damn..thats long..sorry full life story 8(


----------



## His Name Is Frank

comfortably_dumb said:
			
		

> I was leaving a bar for a friends house, easy trippin'.. managed to get into and start a Honda civic with my key (not my car... but looked exactly like it....plus the key worked.)  I was 5 minutes out, reached over and realized my pipe wasn't in the glove box....and I don't own lipstick.  Slowly turned around, parked and retrieved my own car without incident.  Stole a pack of wint-o-green lifesavers and messed with the seat adjustment.....ooooh, i'm baaaad.  Sorry....no car chase.



Same thing happened to my ex. Only hers was a Honda Accord. Must be a Honda thing. Anyways,I've had a lot of crazy shit happen to me when I was rolling. One that stands out:Me and a girl were rolling and my aunt showed up. My aunt had never rolled before,so I gave her one. Before she started to peak,she decided to leave and I walked her out. I gave her a hug and kissed her on her forehead. All of a sudden,she grabs me and starts making out with me. She tells me that she's always felt this connection with me. Then she lifts up her shirt to reveal the most perfect set of tits I've EVER seen in my life!(on my aunt no less) She starts saying the wildest shit like how we could fuck and I wouldn't have to wear a condom because she couldn't get pregnant. I finally got her to leave(I had another girl inside and this is my AUNT!!)but I seriously believe if that girl hadn't been there,that I would have fucked her that night. We've never talked about it since then.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Thank you,uacvax. I refuse to get into yet another back and forth netfest. Bring on some more storys. Hell,I'll add another one of my own.

My friends picked up some White Panda bears about four years ago. I was with a girl from work I hooked up with who was scared to roll,but she didn't mind if I did. I ate three off the top(my tolerance at that time was very high) Everyone else ate one. There were six of us rolling and I felt bad that my girl was the only one who wasn't. She said she didn't mind. If everyone acted fine and looked like they were having a great time,she said she might actually try one. Things were going great:everyone chatting up a storm,getting ready for the roll. Then they came on strong! My memory of that night is very fuzzy because I kept blacking out,but my friends were more than happy to fill me in with the details. I would speak,but no one could understand what I was saying. My girl/coworker was scared and telling them that maybe they needed to take me to the hospital. By then,they were all PLURing like a motherfucker and told her that I would be fine. They calmed her down while a friend of mine brought me into another room until I leveled out. My friend told me that I had to go to the bathroom. Apparently I was in there for a while,because the girl I was with knocked on the door and asked me if I was alright. When she opened the door,I was standing in front of the shower,pants down to my ankles,jerking off like a monkey on meth,moaning her name. She screamed and I snpped out of my daze. I was so startled,I fell forward into the shower,pulling the shower curtain down with me. When my friends came in,they said I was thrashing around,yelling for someone to get me out of the cobwebs. They helped me out of the tub,dick hanging out,pants down and a small gash on my forehead. The girl I was with ran out of the house and drove off like a bat out of hell. Needless to say,going to work the next day was excruciating. She wouldn't look me in the eyes and I eventually quit. My friends LOVE to bring that story up every chance they get.


----------



## scatterbrain

i've experienced a lot of out of the ordinary shit while rolling.  for me, hands down this was the weirdest:

Rolling balls @ a rave in downtown l.a. 2000, my face was saturated w/ vicks.  this i was sitting indian style and this girl started massaging my face.  i'm sure all you know what I'm talking about when you get a massage and you feel slight sensations of an orgasm coming on.  but this was different.  those "slight sensations" kept growing, and growing, and growing to the point that I was having a full blown orgasm.  It was the most INTENSE orgasm of my life, literally.  i was saying out loud uncontrollably, "Oh my God, oh my god.." I don't usually say shit like that when i'm cumming.  but it was so intense i had no control.  since my eyes were closed, i was seeing red.  and the red would become brighter with each peak of the orgasm.  That was the first and only experience i've ever had.  I've had great orgasms, but they aren't shit compared to the intensity of that orgasm @ the rave.  by the way, i wasn't hard and I didn't shoot a load.  Damn, I'd be the most content fucker in the world if I could have orgasms like that on a daily or even weekly basis.


----------



## ClubNymphs

I'm not sure it should count since there were other things invovled but it is most definatley the oddest thing I've expirienced . . .

**WARNING** I do NOT advocate the excessive use of ANY substance. . .

that said. . .

I had been doing quite a bit of blow one night. . . to the point where your nose is cloged and your entire upper body is full of powder. . . It was decided that the only proper course of action was, natrually, to take some X and drop some CiD. I'm now rolling quite nicely as well as enjoying a lovely trip and I need to blow my nose. I'm quite stuffed up from the previous adventure so the nasal passages are not at all flowing as they should. . . I should also mention that this particular batch of blow had a tendancy to sort of "re-rock" itself while in your nostril. . .

so i'm standing in the bathroom looking into the mirror preparing to blow my nose. . . i take a deep breath and commence to blowing. . . 

Due to my inflamed/clogged/blocked nasal passages the pressure had no where to escape to. . . except. . .

I opened my eyes as I continued to blow and literally watched as a nice sized rock of hardened powder crept it's way up my tear duct and just popped right out of my eye. . . I could see it's journey up and watched in amazement as it popped right out. . .

the oddest thing i've ever felt/seen. . .
by far. . .


----------



## Scoobymoo

I was in Sydney and had a few cookies. When I went back to the hotel my wife said I kept asking her about her children (she has none) with her ex boyfriend (we have been together 7 years). I also went on about alien spies in our room and went to the shower 7 times and was trying to shave in the shower. That's about the worst of it!!

I left in the evening with 8 pils, I'd rather not say how many I came back with.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Surely,someone has more stories to add. I mean,I've got at LEAST 50,myself. Mainly because I used to sell them and rolled a hell of a lot. OK. I guess I'll bump this tread by sharing another one.

A group of my friends and I starting to roll pretty hard and decided to go to Wal-Mart(for some reason,this place is a mecca for rollers) A couple went to get the cliched glowsticks while my girl and I went to the dvd section.  She kept rubbing her hands on my shoulders,telling me how horny she was. This was annoying me,because I can almost never get an erection and she knew that. 

After a few minutes,I got to the point where I was rolling so hard,I couldn't even focus on the titles. I felt euphoric,but also a little panicky. I didn't want to go wandering around Wal-Mart looking for my friends and I didn't see my girl. So I just stood there,pretending to read the back of the boxes,in total bliss,but wanting my friends to hurry up and join me. Then,I felt my girl standing behind me. I mean,if she were any closer she would have been touching me. So,I reached my arms behind me,pulled her to my back and said,"Watch it girl. I might not be able to fuck you,but I just might throw you on the floor and eat your pussy in front of everybody." I was also about to add that I was so glad that she was there and could we go find our friends,when I heard her laughing. Only she wasn't behind me. Her laughter was coming from the right of me. I turned around,and out of all the fucking people in the world,it was my boss from the video store I was working in at the time that was located inside of Wal-Mart. 

She had seen me come in and was trying to surprise or scare me by walking up on me. I don't know what kind of expression she had on her face. I could barely focus to see that it was my boss(she was 50 something years old,btw,so in no way was this a thing she would completely understand)All I know is that she rushed off and that my girl would not stop laughing. Apparently,I said it louder than I thought I had,because several other people around us were laughing too. I was rolling too hard to be embarrassed,but I knew that I had fucked up. I wanted to go talk to my manager and explain everything,but my girl talked some sense into me. We found my friends and got the hell out of there.

I had to go to work two days later. My boss brought it up first. She said that I should never go in public as drunk as I was that night. I quickly agreed and apologized about ten times. After that,everything was "as cool as that situation could get",but I get embarrassed as hell every time I think about it. Maybe sharing it on BL will be kind of theraputic. I mean,YOU guys wouldn't laugh at me.


----------



## J_Man

Long story but great...

My g/f and I were rolling on the beach of Lake Michigan this past summer. It was around 1a.m. and it was a very calm night with almost no waves. We were just sitting in the sand close to the water when a kayaker paddled by. I thought it was really cool because he had about a dozen glowsticks being used as navigation lights. He passed and I thought it was funny but unusual and we were soon lost in conversation. 

About 15 min after he passed I looked over my shoulder and saw him trying to walk up the steep hill that leads to the condos (he had parked his kayak farther down the beach). He was walking in a manner that look like he was in Grand Theft Auto. Walking around aimlessly doing a whole lot of nothing. He soon spotted us sitting in the sand and walked over. When he got to us the full moon showed me that dressed like a navy seal. He had on a tactical life vest with all sorts of gadgets and glowsticks and attached to the side of his calf was a big ass knife.

"Do you know where Sleepy Hollow is at?" he said. "No." I said. Terrified by his question and the thought of him now going to kill us with his knife I thought about attacking him before he could do anything. "I just rowed in and I think I'm lost." He continued. "Do you know where North Shore Drive is?" Pointing to the condos I said, "That road is on the other side of those houses." "Oh." he said. "How far away am I from Mt. Pleasant?" I said, "Its about 3 hours away and on the other side of Michigan." "Oh, well thats good." he said. "I didn't want to go that far." At this point of the conversation I am almost positive that he is on some sort of drugs. Maybe acid. I really wanted to ask him but thought that it might be a bad idea. "So I'm looking for the intersection of North Shore Drive and Basline Road." he said. I explained to him that the intersection he was looking for was right behind us less that 100 yards away. He then said "So you two are just hanging out on the beach?" I replied with "Yep." We continued the conversation for a minute or two more. "Well I guess I'll find it eventually." he said and went running down the beach to his kayak. We were a minutes walking distance from where he wanted to and yet I watched him run the wrong way to get into his kayak to paddle off somewhere.

Confused and happy to be alive we sat down and started talking about what had just happened. It was about 15min later I look down the beach and saw someone with glowsticks and a flashlight. I told my g/f that he was probably to fucked up on whatever he was on and that we should walk down there to help him. When we got there he was talking to some guy. When I asked if any help was needed they said no. I started to walk away but walked back and said "I'm sorry but I gotta ask, what are you doing kayaking this late at night?" The kayaker replied with "I just rowed in and got lost. My girlfriend got worried and called the police." Just then the sound of dispatch coming over a police radio was heard. The other guy took his flashlight and pointed it towards himself and said "Its ok, I'm a cop." I guess I didn't see the small boat beached in the sand with the words SOUTH HAVEN POLICE on the side of it (hey it was dark). We then walked back up to the condo and went inside.

Sorry its long but thats the only way you can get the full effect of it all. Tell me what you think.


----------



## EnergizerBunny

was rolling hard at a club once and was speaking to this chick whom turns out there pretty often every weekend. she sort of popped the question if i wanted to leave the place and go screw or soemthing. 

however, i had some really good pills that night and was rolling balls. Was peaking so hard i coudlnt even say a single word. I tried singalling with my facial expressions but nothing was working. Seeing i was totally munted, she stormed out of the club. 

Not knowing she left for good, i continued sitting at the sofa staring at light trails off the disco ball for the next 30mins.

Felt like a loser when i was done peaking when i realised i sat at the sofa at the club and did nothing else for 2hours straight up.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

I was chatting on Yahoo and happened upon a girl who went to the college down the road from me. We got to talking about E and she said she had never rolled before. I've always been spontaneous and I had some REALLY great tabs(red envelopes),so I asked her if she wanted to meet up that night and roll. After talking online for a little while and later on the phone,she agreed. 

I picked her up and we went to my friend's house to smoke before going to the club. She was shy and quiet,just listening to all of us talk. When we all got into my car,her roll kicked in hard. All she could say was,"Oh my God!"over and over and laugh. It was beautiful. We got to the club and she was all over me. She kept insisting that we go back to my place. Being a gentleman and not wanting to take advantage of a first time roller,I told her no. A couple hours later,we were both still rolling hard and she insisted on coming home with me.

As soon as we get in the door,she starts taking off her clothes and telling me how bad she wants me. I ask her if she's sure,if it's not the drug talking and she responds by unbuttoning my pants. Usually,I cant "perform" when I'm rolling,but that night was an exception. We were going at it for a while,having some fantastic sex when she grabs the side of my face and says,"I love you." I told her that she didn't. That she loved the fact that I introduced this wonderful drug and feeling to her. She tells me no,that I'm her soulmate and starts crying and laughing at the same time. I'm still rolling,still inside her,but all I could think was OH SHIT! I had to stop. 

I told her I was thirsty and went and got us some water. I come back and she's all hugging on me,telling me that she's been looking for me her entire life. I keep telling her it's the E. She keeps telling me it's fate,all the time hugging tight against me. I start getting a little freaked out at this point. She even says that I don't have to tell her that I love her. That she knows already! Later on she finally starts coming down,so I gave her a Klonopin and eat about five my damn self. I don't even remember going to sleep.

That morning,I wake up and she's already dressed,awake and in my chair. Staring at me. I say hey and she says in a real sharp tone that she's ready to go. We get all the way to her place in complete errie silence,except for the radio. Before she gets out,she tells me that she knows I don't love her. That I used her and that she wished me dead. Her last words were,"I never want to see you again! Fuck you,Dusty!"(my name's Jamie)and slams the door. I drive home,half relieved,half freaked the fuck out that this crazy chick knows where I live. To summarize,I met a girl,we had sex,she fell in love with me and broke up with me. All in the sum of 12 hours. Those were some great tabs,though.


----------



## Scoobymoo

Double dropped a few months ago at home and my wife told me at one stage I was sitting on the steps patting/stroking my runners saying "good girl, good cat"...... We have no cats and I don't recall this at all.

S.


----------



## Jimboach

This all happened in the same night:  

I left a club while it was still dark in Manhattan.  I was still rolling hard because I left early since the music sucked and I just felt like being somewhere else.  All alone, I could not find my car at all.  After an hour, I started to really panic so I took a minute to try and tie my shoe laces which had come undone.  After 3 unsuccessful attempts, it came to my attention that I completely forgot how to tie my own shoe laces so I gave up, feeling very sad, and continued looking for my car.  I walked past this homeless guy shuffling about when he stopped me and told me to hold a package for him.  He mimed handing me this imaginary box and told me to hold this non-existent box to my ear.  I humored him, held up nothing to my ear and he asked me if i heard anything.  I said no at which point he informed me it was ticking and then screams BOOOOM! totally startling me.  I walk away even more distressed until I finally found my car, hopped in and drove home, shoelacees untied.


----------



## HarryMoonstomp

Craziest head fuck on E was at an afterparty and I was knocking on the dark side of double figures. I was talking to a guy and he said something. I said "give me five" in the most innocent way possible. He then started shouting and said "are you taking the piss? I've only got 3 fingers". He held up his hand which had 3 fingers and a thumb. At that moment I was thinking "what the fuck, is this real or is it only because i'm wrecked?". Total head fry. He then started laughing and said "No it's OK, I know you didn't mean it" but I still freaked out big time. Weirdest thing thats ever happened me. Once the drugs wore off later I checked and he definately did only have 3 fingers on one hand!


----------



## matt2012

I was talking about this with my brother last night about this and we still can’t believe it.....

My brother and I were at a huge party in Florida and the people that we came with were pissing us off because they wanted to leave and finish partying at the hotel but Diesel Boy was spinning and my bro really wanted to see the end of his set. So after his set we are kind of pissed off from the nagging and bust out the first door we could find. The door was all the way on the other side of the building from our car. So we walk through the parking lot slowly just trying to get our head straight for the drive back to the hotel. We started talking about all the drinking parties we had in high school and he looks up to the sky and says "god....I could really use a beer right now" and just as he looked back down our eyes caught something. Over by a light pole, in the middle of this almost empty parking lot, there stood a single beer. He ran over to it and picked it up and it was still cold. we stood there laughing for a while and I looked up to the sky and said "God...I could really use a 10 pack right now.

We had a good laugh and kept walking. Then I spotted something in the parking lot. I stopped dead in my tracks and grabbed him and yelled LOOK!!. It was a ways away and we were saying on the way over "don't get your hopes up because its 1,000,000 to 1 odds that it was what I asked for. It was a small plastic baggie stuffed full of 10 pill of E.  When we got back to the hotel we split them up among the people we came with and had a blast into the morning.

Its been close to 10 years since that party and we still talk about it.


----------



## ebola?

*e-tarded quotes*

From me, recently:

"This hummus is the shit!!"

No, you really haven't tasted hummus like I did. 

ebola


----------



## paulisme

"oh, my god" said over and over and over again.


----------



## Trinity85

"You need some of that church brew!"


----------



## Zagenth

"I'm sweating my ass off."

"You're sitting on a heating vent."

"Well, damn, Im still rolling. "

"Get off that vent."

"Ok."

"LOL"

"What? Got a problem?"

"Here, come take a whippet."

"Ok."

"LOLOLOL."


----------



## Peanut21

"turn dem shits up"


----------



## MazDan

A mate said this while on his first pill........... Help me. Im glued to the door.

He was standing next to a door at the time and was there for about ten minutes.


----------



## alex1236

"fucking goodnight"


----------



## Tenchi

"Holy fuck, I can't see anymore!"


----------



## Wanderer

While on a weird pill that made me totally spin out madly, i was just sitting there, i took a sip of water... then i said to 4 other ppl in the room...
" oh....my....god... i cant feel my face...." then one after the other for a good 20 minutes, they took turns at kitting me in the face... yet i let them and even provoked them being in the state i was... lmfao it was funny the next day


----------



## red647

My leg feels so good. Really it does. Touch it!


----------



## jrocc

"lets go for a walk to the store"
these walks usually go for like 5 hours and im on the other side of the city


----------



## Hi R0ll3R

id get up and fetch you a drink.....but i don't know how to stand right now.....

hahahha me after some good pills and cones and nangs :D


----------



## hydrostatic

a friend once said to someone showing off her new pair of sneakers: "oh cool, did you ever have shoes before you had those?"


----------



## DragonFly31

"I love you man, you're the best friend I've ever had and this is the best cigarette I've ever smoked and I wish I could feel like this all the time!...."


----------



## yoker

"Im parallel with the pills" , one of the lads said it and he has got the piss takin out of him ever since


----------



## DOHP

"I'm gurning like a c**t."

And im the one who says 'omg' alot when on mdxx! or any drug for that matter. It is funny though because everyones rolling. Oh and almost every roll I tell everyone, boy, girl, high or sober, friend or stranger that im getting the 'tingiling feeling in my privates.'


----------



## vancbc

hydrostatic said:
			
		

> a friend once said to someone showing off her new pair of sneakers: "oh cool, did you ever have shoes before you had those?"



LOLOLOL......that's a classic!  

What's so funny with those types of conversations is when say the most fucked up thing to a mate and they answer back like everything is completely normal.

What gets horrible is when you realize that you've just spewed some utter verbal diahrrea that made no sense at all and people are just kind of looking at you blankly.


----------



## DOHP

^ Yeah it great when you say somthing in the wrong order or just plain wrong and nobody laughs or questions it, but jast answer because their rolling. Or a person forgets what they are saying, half way through a sentence and then just close their eyes, muttering to themselves!


----------



## Spoken Word

"blow me up again, you were great" 
lol
i've heard that a lot.

my friend used to say "im in the zone again" everytime it was a good pill. : ) oh the great memories..


----------



## purplefirefly

While tripping and rolling I once told my husband's best friend:

"I couldn't pretend to be sober...even if I wanted to"

We both got a good laugh from that.


----------



## SmokingMan

Back when I first started 13 years ago, I asked my roommate how he felt when were rolling pretty hard.

His answer was: "SPUGACKED!!"


----------



## Ginger Jack

*makkin on the bitches.....*

"Hey sit on my lap."
"I bet you taste good."
"Wanna see my fire!"


----------



## Modern Age Shaman

When im rolling I say some weird shit.. out of nowhere something like:
" Dude you did a nice job on washing my dog today " and I dont have a dog and no one would wash it anyways. But the funny part is when your buddy is rolling hard and just answers back: "No problem" .. good times.


----------



## greatdemon234

when the good part hits, whatever comes out of my mouth I repeat over and over lol. So if I say, "what!", I'd say taht atleast 10 times


----------



## girlfromoz

"i'm feeling really good right now"

"i don't care if i get addicted i just wanna get high"


----------



## CloudyHazeD

With a big dopey smile on my face, high on 300mg mdma, I turn to my buddy and say:

 "HEY, you know that part of your brain that separates the left and right sides?

 I think I just broke mine!"

hehe.


----------



## Bert&Ernies

My mate said on his first gurn.

' I don't care if you don't like me, give me a hug! '


----------



## Ham420

CloudyHazeD said:
			
		

> With a big dopey smile on my face, high on 300mg mdma, I turn to my buddy and say:
> 
> "HEY, you know that part of your brain that separates the left and right sides?
> 
> I think I just broke mine!"
> 
> hehe.




Hahaha!  

I have too many too remember, one of my fav's was when my mate turned around with a completely straight face and said.

"Dude.... I'm messy!" 

Then just danced off like a nutter.


----------



## Modern Age Shaman

Lol your friend was rolling hard. Thats some funny shit.


----------



## Pretty_Diamonds

"This is the happiest day of my life!  I think I'm going to die!"

I did seriously think I was going to die but I just didn't care.


----------



## Chicago66

hydrostatic said:
			
		

> a friend once said to someone showing off her new pair of sneakers: "oh cool, did you ever have shoes before you had those?"



HAHAHA! 

wow i dont normally laugh out loud but goddamn.

Here's a common one from me and people im with

"Oh my god....this shit is just like....oh my god....fuuuuuuuuuuuuckkkkkkkk oh my goddddd its sooo gooooooood"


----------



## beatsme

this doesn't count as saying, but my buddy sent me text message at 3am when he was on mdma hes russian. he was so twisted he couldn't even write.  

" Yo! Treaping balls!  what u saing?"


----------



## london runner

T is for potatoes!!


----------



## Scott.Saulnier

"I could die right now and not give a shit!"
"Are you feelin' it? 'Cause I'm fuckin' feeling it!"


----------



## Crazy Legs

Anytime someone asked me anything.....slurring my words like crazy.

"What... Nah... for real?"


----------



## drumnbass420

"what was I just saying"


----------



## alex1236

my mate said to me a few weeks ago when he was mashed "this is the reason i was put on earth"


----------



## vnvnation

''im covered in poooooooooo''

''fatty wanna cream cake''

''ive got a better arse than your wife '' 

This was all shouted out of my mates bedroom window (which now wont stay open when you want it to, i think its a sign) onto a really busy town centre street. The last quote said with my mate hanging his arse out the window.


That was at daft oclock all shouted out the window. 

Good times lolz


----------



## PartyBoy911

"This is what life is all about"

I always find my self saying it or thinking it.

or simply 

"WOW WOW WOW"


----------



## Igork

my friend last night on his first pill ever...

"dude, my feet are soaking wet, wtf"

...........

"DID I PEE ON THEM!?"

he was sitting on the ground with his legs in front of him, he lifts his legs up and looks at his crotch area on his pants... 

"thanks god! I didn't! that would have been messy LOL!"

(the floor was just wet)


----------



## AntiAimer

> Turn off the fucking LIGHT!!!
> Im rolling ballz!
> Im rolling so fucking hard!
> Want a hug?
> I love you man!



Heh, lol.


----------



## JustBlaze420

ahaha i can so relate to these quotes

yesterday couple things i said when i was rolling hard

"you guys are my best friends"

"this is the best night of the summer"

"i love you guys man"


----------



## cxsx

my best friends first roll was at a party in our basement - we had blacklights set up all over and she ended up taking her clothes off & walked around in her bra and panties which were all white.   They glowed like crazy and her reflection in our sliding glass doors was ILL!  all u could see was the glowing reflection of her bra & panties.   she goes:

"i'm a flowing,gloating panty and bra set"  (meant to say floating, glowing) 

she had a dust mask on with vicks inside it and a friend of ours was offering her a hit of weed and she goes "i'm happy inside here, thankyou"  

the most e-tarded of her night was when she was trying to compliment me on the music was playing - i was wearing kitty ears all night.  she goes:
"this music owns man, i want you with me every time i roll like my DJ Meowmmy"  she said she meant to say DJ Mommy


----------



## Meeko Baybee

The funniest quote I think I ever heard actually involved no words at all....

We walked up to my friend Anthony during the Summer at an outdoor party, asked how he was doing. He looks at us all wideeyed, pretends to pull his brain put of his head, pretends to throw it up into the air and then use a baseball bat, of course that was made out of air as well, to  hit it into the field next of us. He even had his hand over his eyes to pretend like he was shielding the sun (this was in the middle of the night) turns around to us with a CRAZY goofy grin, and runs off 

I think the most retarded thing I've ever done was when I was on salvia years ago, and my friends and I were dead silent, staring at the lights in my room. All of a sudden I said "Man, I just went to fucking Mexico" and my friends start cracking up... To this day, I swear I walked along the beaches of mexico, it might of only been in my mind, but I did it, lol


----------



## Curious Quetzal

One night a group (at least 8 of us) were candyflipping in town.  
This parade of people who seemed to have just walked out of The Mad Hatter's Ball was on their way to a friends place to smoke a much-needed blunt.  
For several blocks near main street, the guy at the head of the parade remarks very audibly: 

"I can't believe I'm ROLLING on Ecstacy and TRIPPING on Acid."  

As if that wasn't bad enough, he was also drunk at the time, which added a nice slur to his profound statement.  
He proceeded to repeat this several times despite our best efforts to silence him.


----------



## DaCubanRaver

DragonFly31 said:
			
		

> "I love you man, you're the best friend I've ever had and this is the best cigarette I've ever smoked and I wish I could feel like this all the time!...."



i say that every time i roll atleast 20 times throughout the night to all my friends

another one i say is "this is why i was put on this earth" & 
"i can die happy"


----------



## hydrostatic

one friend yelled at the dj once, "needs more cowball!"
"uh, cowbell?"
"whatever the fuck!!"

it was techno. lololol

also this girl i had just met, i said something along the lines of, "this shit always makes my pecker feel soooo weird!" somehow we're still dating %) 

also a bunch of us were sitting in the club resting for a bit and a female friend looks at me and says, "i just took a shit." and im like "hahaha sweet." and then i think "wait a sec." so i think for a second and say to her, "you mean like just now?" and she's like "what?"


----------



## _Bionic_

Picture this.

Smoke machine starts and the jet was right next to my friend so he was covered in in this smoke. He then slowly comes out of the fog with this wierd look on his face and says
" Hey this smoke machine is wierd.. The smoke tastes like Purple"


----------



## anniecstasy

"i have to tell you something... when you go to use the bathroom, can you shut the door? there's a man in there." 

me... strong mdma/mda


----------



## digital_punk

My boyfriend, at the Electric Daisy Carnival...
"I feel so happy! Like... all in my stomach!"

  how adorable. ;p


----------



## lloydx

A friend after taking his first good pill

"Holy fuck man what the hell did you give me!"


----------



## darakane

While sitting around afterhours at my apartment with my boyfriend and 3 of my friends, I had been finishing sentences all night long that made no sense (they made no sense because, as I figured out the next day, these sentences were the end of sentences I had started and said in my MIND... and finished out loud... which of course confused the shit out of everyone, but I said them as if everyone knew that's what I had been thinking/talking about for the past couple minutes!)

For example (this one was less than 48 hours ago):

"..and then?  She died.  My freaking fish died."  

..And that was it.  I got so many confused looks.  That's when I figured out I had been thinking of a fish I had as a pet in college and that I had come home from class one day to find it dead.  I was THINKING about it, not TALKING... but apparently I thought I had been telling everyone a story about it and decided to finish it up with that sentence.... is this weird?   Do you think it was somsething other than MDA?  I felt on these pills that I acted how I act when I do Special K. 8(


----------



## MazDan

darakane said:
			
		

> While sitting around afterhours at my apartment with my boyfriend and 3 of my friends, I had been finishing sentences all night long that made no sense (they made no sense because, as I figured out the next day, these sentences were the end of sentences I had started and said in my MIND... and finished out loud... which of course confused the shit out of everyone, but I said them as if everyone knew that's what I had been thinking/talking about for the past couple minutes!)
> 
> For example (this one was less than 48 hours ago):
> 
> "..and then?  She died.  My freaking fish died."
> 
> ..And that was it.  I got so many confused looks.  That's when I figured out I had been thinking of a fish I had as a pet in college and that I had come home from class one day to find it dead.  I was THINKING about it, not TALKING... but apparently I thought I had been telling everyone a story about it and decided to finish it up with that sentence.... is this weird?   Do you think it was somsething other than MDA?  I felt on these pills that I acted how I act when I do Special K. 8(




Sounds very similar to my experience with CEVs. I would be in a very dream like state and then suddenly open my eyes and speak to someone that wasnt even there but had been in my CEV.


----------



## alex1236

on a ketamine and e combo i recently said the following to someone

"ive had enough ket to tranquilize a bulldozer" 8(


----------



## Sandbag

I almost always trip on something else in addition to MDMA when I roll so I'm one of the people that comes bouncing out of the dance floor just mumbling utter nonsense with a lot of "wow"s thrown in:
"wow....wow....wow...wow...fucking christ on a crutch i am sooooo laced up...wow...wow...fucking hell...wow....face, face, face......rrrroooollllllliiiiinnnnggg face!....holy shit I don't know if I can feel my legs anymore...wow....wow...I am laser-jesus!...wow...wow...when did the walls light up?...etc..."


----------



## intravenous

"How the fuck do I swallow? Who the fuck forgets how to swallow? Ahahahahaha" 

A mate trying to eat some cake.


----------



## sianwin

well this is from a close friend of mine who is indian and says "macha" very often. (macha in hindi/tamil or something, means like close brother, kind of like 'mate' in the U.K)

so he's tripping to the bass kicking hardstyle playing, and i'm sittin there with my fags and see him doing a walk up and down the room with his head proper in the music, i ask him if he's alright and he's just (in his indian accent) "I'm fucking tripping balls machaaaaaa"


----------



## itstimetoroll

haha I have a bad one I rolled my ass off and was etarted the next day I hadn't done any in like 4 months at the time and I did 2 green incredibles that were loaded with mdma and the next day I was going to meet someone with my grandma.  So she meets him and he puts his hand out and goes nice to meet you and then I start to put my hand out and go, "nice to..." and then realized how retarted I must have been to be about to say nice to meet you to my grandma hahaha


----------



## Don Luigi

"Let's get more pills"


----------



## Cowie Head

any1 seen fear and loathing in las vegas? well if u have my m8 was saying "get down man its the viet kong" "the viet kong n gangas kahn r hiding in the trees get down man"

then in the same type of voice "make me a rollie" "no i want tht 1 u make another 1"

b4 i was walking across a hill when i turned n looked at the lights n my eyes started rollin bad i snapped out of it and spun round saying "so do u drink that in the house then"

ive had full on conversations with my self like "wat shud i do now" "omg im talking to myself" "oh no i need to stop this "fs stop it" "fs man stop talking to urself" lol!!!

regards /gow

p.s anyone on ere frm the northeast of england?


----------



## Don Luigi

lol man, I remember my second time dropping I went up to the shops and I started talking like Thompson in fear and loathing, I couldn't stop it, it felt great.


----------



## stanky ass nuggets

i DID NOT STEAL THIS ONE FROM ANYONE,STRAIT UP,THIS CAME FROM MY OWN BRAIN RIGHT NOW................m.d.m.a=Making.Delusional.Mannerism's.Acceptable!!!!!!!


----------



## tonaros

"I had a yo-yo once. I cleaned its poo."


----------



## MDMALUVR

I was on some incredible mitsubishi's back in the day and my girl just got done blowing me up good with some vics and a light show. Well my eyes rolled back and I blanked out for a few seconds and when I came too I looked over at my homie and said "cut the ice cream in half and put it in the frezer". I had no clue why I said it but we still laugh about it to this day.


----------



## Spoken Word

*shocked face*
"daaaaaaaaaaaamn"
*clench teeth*


----------



## Eat Heart Ed

The most e-tarded I ever said was prior to my first taste of MDMA: "OK, I'll give it a try, but just this once - I'll never do it again after that!" Boyo was I wrong 

The next thing I said was  - "Wow and this is illegal?"

Other assorted pearls of wisdom:
"look everybody - my leggses are dancing my body away"
"Wow, this is the best cigarette I have ever had - and it will not burn down" (cos I forgot to light it)
"Wow this is the best shower I ever had" When asked why I had been sitting on the toilet for about half an hour ...


----------



## Pshaaw

"is it room temperature in here?"  lol


----------



## Rozinski

"get your head outa that fuckin sack of onions dude"


----------



## tonaros

Bert&Ernies said:
			
		

> My mate said on his first gurn.
> 
> ' I don't care if you don't like me, give me a hug! '


Beautiful! Love thy enemies.


----------



## rollinstoner

after about a minute of silence i called one of my mates a "zebra faggot".


----------



## GlassAss420

"Sounds very similar to my experience with CEVs. I would be in a very dream like state and then suddenly open my eyes and speak to someone that wasnt even there but had been in my CEV."

I dropped 2 mollys and a couple benzos, either ativans or xanax i fortget, and the roll kicked in at the same time as the benzo's, so I'm nodding and waiting on my friend to show up, suddenly i see him there sitting on the couch and start talking to him, snap i come out of it and my friend isn't even there nyet and i was talking to myself, that was the strart of a crazy ass night.. haven't had the 2 together since then but that was nuts.

"2 x 3 is 6!!" said the day after rolling cAUSE for a minute i thought 2 x 3 was 5, i couldn't even multiply simple numbers... not that funny guess u had to be there


----------



## akThrash

Haha 3 Years ago my senior year I went all e-fucked and was in english lit and the teacher asked me something about the work and I started in, but found myself uncontrolibly trailing off and then the room just got quiet. I guess I had just stopped in the middle of my responce and started stammering for a second then got quiet and just stared at the teacher untill he came and grabbed my sholder. I'd compare it to DXM where you are youve been trying to get to and where youre going to already are, real out of body shit that looking back could have got me snagged.....with my huge day-after puple's


----------



## DOHP

My friend lent me his hoodie while we were half rolling half coming down and he asked for it back after a while and i kept on saying 'whats a hoodie?' I literally had no idea what a hoodie was for 5 minutes.

Me and around five other friends all rolling: "aaahhhhh... what the FUCK! Fish eyes.... ahahaha!" when a woman came out of a room at a party with large eyes and a face resembeling a blow fish. We all ran outside full blast laughing and frightened.


----------



## monstanoodle

the most e tarded things i've said is when i haven't actually said anything at all..
usually consists of the beginnings of words


----------



## GhostTrip

ive been so e-tarded that i couldnt even remeber where i lived when i got a ride home with my friends boyfriend lol


----------



## euphoria

mid-sentence::  "wait....what were we just talking about?"

"is that weed?" said about random shadows on the floor

"dude where are our boyfriends, they're going to be so mad at us!!!!.... seconds later.... wait, i've never kissed you before! kiss me!"


----------



## trychomes

*talking salad*

mostly while coming down and doing a line of heroin comes the salad


"do you have AOL?  whats your screensaver name?"
"are we still in line?"  after rolling all day at an amusement park


so many more "you had to be there" lines

in response to the poster who starts sentences or thoughts in her head then finishes thenm out loud--  same thing hapenned to all of my friends and i when on mdma/benzo/heroin combo

"what else do we need from the store?"  

we were all like what do you mean "what else"  thats the only thing youve said in the past hour.

"who's here?"


----------



## ampedrider

At the G-Love concert after drinking a personal bottle of jager, smoking numerous bowls and 2 MDA pills.

"Is he singing in spanish?" "What language is that?"


----------



## waterfreak

not really certain quotes....but more like..."im making a piont here, let me finish" but there is never a point..lol.

also in mid conversation "what was i saying again"<----i do that alot.


----------



## Stylez

waterfreak said:
			
		

> not really certain quotes....but more like..."im making a piont here, let me finish" but there is never a point..lol.
> 
> also in mid conversation "what was i saying again"<----i do that alot.




Wow, I feel that I do exactly the same things. Also I say "my gawd" (yeah I pronounce it like gawd when I'm rolling ) a lot.


----------



## Igork

I was sitting on the floor one night with 2 freinds on the couch walking me...

For some reason i decided to hug my knees and form a ball out of my body. I instantly started to roll around on the floor in my ball screaming and laughing "im rolling! im rolling!"


----------



## gan Jiah 13

"Try on this life-jacket..."
"Wanna race?"
"You feel nice"
"I think I love you"


----------



## enlighted

i usually stop speaking and stare with the most empty look and open jaw
like Nicholson after his lobotomy!


----------



## LuckyShamrock

I have soooo many...

1) He's not charles manson

2) omg there are chickens all over the walls, stop them now, stop them now, before they kill the evil people that slip in the shower

3) seventeen drills

4) are the catfish biting

5) was I wearing some sort of a cooking outfit earlier

6) are we going through the drive thru (this was said while I was on the couch in our living room, nowhere near a drive thu)

7) Burrito Fest

8.) I have to file all the invoices first (this was at Nation DC, I always somehow think I'm at work when I'm rollin real hard sometimes)

9) "Hello" (I'm sitting on the couch, no phone in hand, boyfriend says "who are you talking to?" I say "I'm on the phone", he says "WHAT PHONE??!!!"

I have sooo many more that I can't remember right now


----------



## Sandbag

This was probably more the fault of the ketamine than the E; but two weekends ago on the second night of a 3-day rave I had eaten 3 different pills and snorted about  0.75g of K between 4:30am and 8am and by the time the sun started rising on sunday morning I couldn't pronounce words anymore and communicated (actually sold a couple pills) by spelling out every damn word.  It was one of the weirder effects drugs have had on me.  The two words I could speak w/o spelling were, "ketamine" and "teaz"....Teaz happened to be the name of the girl I got the K from... =P  First time I've ever been stuck in 'spelling-mode' though...


----------



## tuttifruity32

*Stares at turned on lava lamp for a minute*

- "My brain feels like that lava lamp!"


----------



## drumnbass420

I was so faced I forgot where I parked my car! The bouncers at the club told me I couldn't bring my digi camera in so I went to my car to put it away. I think I parked several blocks away. Took me like 1-2hours until I finally got back in the club

That isn't the first time I forgot where I parked while faced.


----------



## EvilBoy

*What the eff?*

What's some of the craziest stuff you heard come out of someone's mouth while rolling, and later made you laugh.  Either what friends heard you say?  Or what people were saying to you?

I remember my buddy was rolling really hard one time, he walks by a puddle and stares at it for a few seconds and goes 'The.... water.... isn't green'  I stared and him and went 'Why would the water be green?'  He couldn't answer me.  On Halloween I was dressed as a vampire, and was told I kept approaching people saying 'Where the fuck are the other vampires?!'


----------



## LuGoJ

drumnbass420 said:
			
		

> This was back when I young teen and considered myself a raver. I was rollin tits in the hardhouse/hardcore/etc room listenin and thinking "wow this dj venom is actually good." 8) I can laugh now coz after several parties and being sober sometimes, I realized I didn't like that style of music.



haha, I have wasted a lot of $$$ on records because of this. I will hear a track while I am rolling and then I will go on a mission to get it because it sounded so awesome, then I listen to it a week later and it is pure trash.


----------



## EvilBoy

naatural said:
			
		

> wow i find i am ok with respect to music because i find it hard to come up with music i don't particularly like :/
> 
> 
> some annoying things i've done include spending 15 minutes asking the same person (stranger) who is DJing, about 7 times, in the same room. he was apparently very scared but nice each time which my friend found very funny...
> 
> also one time i spend about 300 seconds trying to focus my vision on a dj schedule, and it turned out each of my eyes were pretty much at opposite corners of my head (like a reverse cross-eye lol) whilst i am yelling at the flyer and my friend to stop moving!



I remember one night introducing myself to the same person 3 times, and I felt like such a dumbass.  And at another party I was asking this one guy when a dj was playing, he goes 'there is a peice of paper behind you.'  And I told him 'I can't pick it up.'  Speedy pills suck


----------



## His Name Is Frank

I was rolling balls at a party and lost my firends somewhere. I saw them sitting down and ran u behind one of them and yelled,"Where have you fucks been?" Only it wasn't them. Didn't even look like them. They were cool as hell though and smoked me up. One of them kept fucking with me and saying that my friends were really narcs. Good  times.


----------



## Link_S

One time we were rolling hard, and one of my friends just points to the grass next to me and shout 'wait a minute.. FROG FROOOOOG' And we're just laughing at him like 'Mate, your trippin, chill out'..

Then the frog jumped onto my face.

Happier times


----------



## sevenbelow

we were in Coventry, Vermont for Phish's final shows.  it was the first night, after the concert and after spending 36 hours in the car on the highway not moving in the pouring rain.  i was exhausted.  we were in the tent massaging each others feet and i was clearly half sleeping/dreaming when i said OUT LOUD, "what are we going to do about the hummels?"  and with that, i sat up, put my clothes and shoes on and proceeded to walk around the festival grounds taking it all in.


----------



## nakoma74

This one time, at band camp........Just kidding!!  My hubby and I were getting really hot n heavy, and he wanted me to talk dirty (good luck talking at all in the state I was in).  All I remember is saying something about his clock, and we both just burst into laughter!  Then we forgot what we were even doing to begin with and went to smoke a bowl.


----------



## Astaroth

One night a friend of mine was absolutely rolling balls and she walked out the front of the apartment for some air, then we hear 'TAKE THAT YOU FUCKING DINOSAUR' and she's punching a tree.  

Another night I spent holed up in my bedroom with a torch shining it in people's eyes... if their eyes lit up red (like they do in flash photos) I'd go "NO YOU'RE A DEMON" and hide under my quilt.

Another night I was beyond smashed on K and I told a girl I'd shit my pants.  She was not amused.  Search the TR forum for posts by me and you'll find it, the one where I took ketty.  That was a great night.


----------



## sublimer45er

God I had this on the week. Me and my mate were sitting there rollin balls laying on the bed with some girls. They were all drunk and we ended up talking absolute bullshit for atleast 3 or 4 hours straight and we didnt even know where the time went. 

For 3 hrs straight me and my mate were doing impersonations of Sean Connery. For 3 hrs straight! We thought it was the funniest thing in the world to take of his voice. Got to the point where we were so deep into it, the girls couldnt stop laughing at us and got everyone from the party to walk into the room and watch us. We were laying down on our back and didnt even realise we had ALL these people standing watching us laughing. Me and my mate looked at each other and go 'DUDE! what the fuck man! what the fuck were we just doing? Whys everyone in here? I didnt see anyone walk in'. I was freaked out. It was like we were acting and we had an audience. We really didnt know what was going on!


----------



## CbRoXiDe

Think the most random one i've had was with my mate, and we somehow started talking about Lucky Charms ( the cereal ) and how awesome they were, and we somehow managed to talk about them for about an hour.


----------



## Cowie Head

2 of my m8s had an indepth 2 hour long conversation about lord of the rings...lol


----------



## Hooby

Probably the shortest and sweetest conversation ever.

*walking through a party, approached by a stranger* 
"Hi, me be shroomy, who be you?" - "!!! Me be hooby!" (both of us) "Awesome! *hug*"

We then parted ways, never to meet again. 

And I hope we never do.


----------



## davearch07

once had a converstaion about how to tie shoes


----------



## Rollinglopro

We where at the club and we started talking about how mud flaps where made... shit was hilarious


----------



## Tab

*The best things you've heard rollers say!*

I thought it would be interesting to hear some of the memorable, funny or profound things that bluelighters have heard others say while they're under the influence of MDxx. I'll get this party started.

_(with zero tolerance and an hour after ingesting 400mg of MDMA)_

"Oh my god. Who invented walking!? This is so amazing! I want to thank the person who invented walking. Do you think we could do that? Wait.. who did invent walking? Whatever, this is awesome."

_(while holding an oddly enormous bowl of grapes)_

"Okay, I'm ready to go. Should I bring this bowl of grapes with me? Do you think I should? I really don't know if I should. Yeah... I'll bring them with me."


----------



## [eK]

bL'er - _stop getting so paranoid and starting at those bugs dude they wont hurt you_

beamer - _i cant help it, they make me feel good about myself_


----------



## claire22

my mate who was fried, her first time tryin bicks, looking in a mirror a mate has on his fridge
"MY PUPILS ARE SO DILATED SO BIG.. BIGGER THAN MY WHOLE HEAD.. do i always look like this and not notice"
"wait, it makes me look like bambi, i love bambi. BUT NOT AS MUCH AS I LOVE YOU!"

*hugs fridge*

then she went outside and turned on the hose, proceeded to strip and hose. 2am in the middle of a Melbourne winter!
then comes inside and starts mauling on a fucking toothbrush because there is no chewing gum. almost gnawed through whole toothbrush in one hour before I put her out of her misery.........

i bought her chewy, and i received many "i love you, you're the best, lets make sure we never fight" etc, typical roller thank-you speech


----------



## RexHunt

Paul Van Dyk was dropping some bomb shit and my mate turns to me and says "You know, there HAS to be a better way to transport oil apart from oil tankers!" and then kept dancing.

Bahahah good times.


----------



## Tranced

I always say random stuff, it's now gained the term "wet and wild" because I had a pill and was out of it for hours. A load of people piled back for afters (I think Steve Angello or someone shit like him had been on) and I had another pill. 

I started going on about how "it happened to nass at wet n wild (waterpark) when he was going down the lazyriver" and "It happened to peter when he was in northumberland street but he couldn't get the bus". I do stuff like this everytime I have MDMA unless I measure out my MDMA on a fucking milligram scale. It's so annoying, I sound like a complete idiot so stick to AMT/2C-B for clubs these days.

I've also walked into the toilets in a club and went to a bunch of people I knew "I'm going to paint the gate" and said to some random out of character looking person in a Trance club "imagine what it would be like to work in a poppers factory?" before turning into a sprawling mess on the seats.

My mate said to me "do you paint the bunnies in the cartoons" twice when sitting next to me in the same seats then returning to a complete clip, chewing his face off.


----------



## Bomboclat

"Did someone take the hair off my head and replace it when i wasn't looking?!"

"these rocks are my best friends"

"Keep back, im going to explode from the hips with love!"

"these leaves are so soft i want some for my birthday"

"lets take the bus to Canada!" (from socal)

ahahahahhahah oh mannn
more to come this weekend!


----------



## dropacidrain

"Dude...I think your pupil popped!"

"What, is there like black goo on my face?"


----------



## NineInTheAfternoon

"HI! My name is ******. nice to meet you  !!"

"...we know.. umm you live with me and ive been your best friend for 2 years now"

haha oh god... FUN as HELL night.


----------



## Ecstatic Ty

Ha, I have so many... One good one I said the last time I rolled was: "My toes feel utterly delicious."


----------



## FlowMotion

"Orange juice is fucking awesome"


----------



## toa$t

to a girl holding a water bottle with a glowstick in it:

"wow, that's a really nice dollhouse you've got there."

"huh?"

the look of confusion on his face when he realized that it wasn't, in fact, anything that even resembled a dollhouse was priceless.


----------



## Mr. White

from a random guy at a fetival:
"Dude, i love you sooooo much ma-, wait your not james! Fuckit, i love you anyway man" *Hugs*

"I bet we could crawl all the way over to the next stage" - an intense 200m crawl ensues


----------



## Black

great stuff, keep em coming!

i must have heard/said many things like that, but sadly it all went the usual way:
"what were we just talking about?"
"i have no fucking idea, but it's great!"


----------



## Tab

RexHunt said:


> Paul Van Dyk was dropping some bomb shit and my mate turns to me and says "You know, there HAS to be a better way to transport oil apart from oil tankers!" and then kept dancing.
> 
> Bahahah good times.



That's too awesome. I really love it when people say *absolutely* random things. 

This one time me and my cousin just got home and we were still rolling really hard. We were both just sitting on my bed listening to music and talking--he had his eyes closed the entire time. After he finished telling me something, he goes:

_"I'm going buy this"_ 

I'm like:

_"What are you talking about?"_ 

Then he opens his eyes and with the most puzzled look on his face he says: 

_"What the fuck? I thought we were in Best Buy"_


----------



## befuddle

mate- "eh, there's blood in my mouth.. wait what if my stomach is bleeding?! you're going to have to drive me to the hospital, start sobering up,  what if i die now, i haven't even written a will!  i'll write one on my phone and you can be the witness.."

me- "you know we've been eating strawberry ice-pops don't you?"

mate- "eh..  oh.  buy the blue ones next time"


----------



## codd

was still feeling the pills but had few cones by that time. go to put some pies in the oven. look at the dials, fiddle with them, then figure it out.

"rinse cycle,water temp? wait.... this is the dishwasher"


----------



## zoidburgg

one night at a club out of nowhere my mate says 

Him - "have we been here the whole time?"
Me  - "Whole time of what?"
Him - "whole time since we got here?"
Me  - "well yeah i think so"
Him - "outrageous"


----------



## Ecstatic Ty

My friend: "Dude, I just realized something... I think I have a crush on you."

Me: "I have that effect on people."

Haha. How conceited...


----------



## clover3258

My first time, after my friend had told me that E was like having a 5 hour orgasm:

"This isn't like an orgasm at all! It's like winning the lottery...EVERY SECOND! I just won again! Woo!"


----------



## TheLoveBandit

FYI - with stuff collected from the pruning process, we just doubled this thread full'o'funnies.


----------



## latac

sort of offtopic:
me first time on shrooms (every 2-6 minutes):
"Were we just talking right now or did I just thought we were" 
That went on for around 2 hours. My friend was assuring me I'm constantly talking, but I just couldn't be sure till I asked someone :D


----------



## Blissful Thinking

Well, by far one of the most memorable e-tard moment was not my own, but one I am so happy I was part of.

Myself and a few friends were doing our usual weekend club routine, but decided to make the trek to some town in the middle of nowhere that was hosting their first "rave" at an art cafe.  My girlfriend spotted some kid from her high school, there all by himself, varsity band letter jacket and dress pants, who kept following us around because he obviously knew nobody there or what the night held for him.  He told us how he had never done any drugs, but heard about ecstasy and really wanted to try it, along with the usual fears/weird questions most of us have at the beginning of it all. 

We got this kid a tab nobody else there had taken that night, not so much as a joke, but because it was easy/cheap to obtain, and we figured we would make a few bucks off somebody who wouldn't know any better.  The kid took it, and we didn't see him for about an hour our so, as we had gone outside to smoke/socialize.  We walk back in, and this kid is glued to a strobe light, pupils proper fucked, with a look of sheer amazement and awe for this light.  So we were happy he was enjoying himself, but it looked like the usual "Im so fucked right now, all I wanna do is stare at this light for the rest of the night" kind of experience.  Ten minutes later the kid is shirtless, sprinting from side to side of this building with the most concentrated look on his face screaming "LOVEEEEE!" at the top of his lungs....this ensued for two hours.  No matter how much we told him to down some water, or hang back for a few, he would NOT STOP SPRINTING!  After all this stopped, he would not stop running everywhere he went, he would run in place when he talked to people, and he ended up being a sort of makeshift dj-go for guy at some point.  

Needless to say...he is now known as "The Runner"


----------



## the black sun

mintalyelevatid said:


> nice guys finish last. thats what i always think about. i mean, every chicks mom likes me. i am nice, smart, honest...you get the point...but chicks always dig the assholes. sometimes i think about going asshole, but then i remember i have the pride of knowing that, on a realistic level, i am worth something to soem people. later on in life, when all these chicks start to settle down, they are gonna look back and be pissed they didnt see me for who i really am.
> 
> thats usually brought on by couples going into the bedroom, and i am still on the sofa listening to music. ah well, maybe i should hook up with their moms. this will take some pondering



dude im exactly the same. the dickheads get all the excitement now, we get it l8er, ooooooohoohoo isn't that exiting.

hmmm i told my best mate that i kissed his girlfriend , my purpose for this was because i thought it would bring us closer together as brothers as we've disconnected recently. he was on pills aswell and wasn't mad with me either, it happened a year ago but meh...things can grow.


----------



## missybbycakez

MY very first time rolling.
Half a blue bulll..
FUCKED me up..
It was sad.
this chick Camille was smoking a cigarette on the bed by me.
I saw the cherry and I was like 'Oh my GOD! Camille, move it! MOVE THE DAMN CIGARETTE!' 
I then realized she was flicking the cig at me.. 

I was rolling so hard I didn't give a fuck...
Then my second time rolling, a yellow tipped molly.
I was in the car, driving to a rave with my sister, her two friends and my two friends.
My bestfriend was like 'Marissa! Where are we going again?' she was rolling balls..
Like it was scary how hard she was rolling, haha.
I was like 'I'm pretty sure we're going to the house to go get Bob!'
I don't even know, i was rolling..
dnt judge
haha

:D


----------



## missybbycakez

Oh and don't forget my favorite..

'Its like sex.... ON UR FEET!!!'


----------



## tannerdanger3

first time i did it especially...i didn't shut up the whole time. i mean towards the end it got pretty stupid...like we're locked in vicious lovely conversation about how much we lurve eachother and then i forget what i'm talking about. we kept saying things like "god i wish we could hang out forever" and "i can't believe we didn't know eachother before this! how did we let that happen?!


----------



## HouseFever

'why is your mum over there hoovering in a night dress'
'what are you on about mate'
'oh sorry'


----------



## rollin_stoned

first time i rolled i had a 2 hour long discussion about my previous, present, and future education and about my future schedule.


the first time i truly rolled though (i think the first couple of times were low dose but these were extremely potent) i was with my friend and she took one also but she has a natural tolerance and always needs two to feel something so she didn't roll....but we went over to my friends house and when we got there he was playing the drums and i was walking back and forth with my arms up in the air, closing my eyes and slamming my foot down to the beat.....after that i sat down to my friend who took one but didnt feel anything and say to her "wowwww, it must suck to be you right now that youre not rolling".....than i went upstairs and talked to my sister for 3 hours straight on the phone.....than me and my friend went back home, took another.....this time she finally felt it and while i was peaking, i was getting the most insane visuals i've ever gotten on ecstasy.

the most memorable one is all of my lights were off besides a computer that was facing the opposite way from us and all of a sudden all of the walls turned to wooden walls and a wooden floor and i even saw stage curtains....pretty much my room turned into a stage....and my two friends were talking and they turned to me for my input and because i was rolling (oh god i love it) my memory was completely gone so i completely forgot what i was going to say so i said to them "shit, i forgot my lines" because i thought i was on a stage xD

The rest of the time i was looking at my friend and was watching her face change right before my eyes........she turned into an ugly ass black person and even turned into what looked like a demon xD and each time her face changed i'd gasp and be like "stop it!!"


----------



## breakzjunkee

My wife an I were rolling and I had this vision of the top of my head being a large holly bush surrounded by chikens and I looked at her and said with all seriousness "I sure wish some hens would come roost in my foliage."


----------



## lostNfound

^ hahahaha. wat?


----------



## rant*N*rave

Not anything particularly shocking, but one of my favorite starscape memories:

My best friend, boyfriend, and I were all dancing our asses off in the breakz tent, and this guy, clearly rolling his balls off, comes running up and starts dancing with us.  He goes on an on about how beautiful and awesome we all are and asks for hugs about 50 times.  Tells me how fucking great my outfit is way more than necessary.  Proceeds to wander off, then comes back and repeats it all again.  Wanders off again...  etc... about five more times. :D  He said it was his first time, and he ended up doing like 5 pills over the course of the evening.  I don't know if I've ever seen someone more hyper.  It was so darn cute :D

I think my personal favorite moment was at a post-prom hotel party where we were all rolling.  I started jumping up and down and flapping my arms around going "I'm a fairy!  I'm a fairy!"  It was in context, the first time...


----------



## b4rd

"hey scott"

"what"

"There are lesbians on your feet"

"WHAT?!??"


----------



## breakzjunkee

I posted on this thread already, but my wife and I were reading the other posts and laughing so hard we thought we needed to share some more:
1. My cuzzo- "Dude, when did you get a fish tank?" (while staring at a poster of a woman's face)
2. Best Friend "I don't want to freak y'all out, but there's a severed head on top of the TV.  We should go. (was a Harley Davidson pig)
3. Friend- "Found it!" (eats a rock thinking it's a pill he dropped)
4. Friend- "Who's a Jacksonville Jaguar season ticket holder? (points at other friend) This guy!"
5. Best friend- "Ready. Set. Go. (pours a cup of water on his crotch)
6. Me......."and that's how you would clean the green off of the Statue of Liberty...what the fuck were we talking about?"


----------



## shlack123

My first roll was on some h-bombs.  I never did like the speed-based stuff...seeing as how I was a big meth-head at the time and wanted a new experience.

I remember taking the tab, waiting for what seemed like forever, polishing off a gallon of OJ, and then BAM! Tracers, extreme highs of happiness and sensitivity to light and touch...I spent 5 hours wrapped up in my bed watching the visuals on my computer screen while I played a shit-load of songs...mainly 311, Sublime, and other slow trippy music.  It was the best roll I ever had, and I was alone the entire time.  Ex never made me want to fuck...I always wanted to either be alone or be with close friends and just trip.  It was a lazy drug for me...could have been my affinity for the h-bombs over the speed or mescal based tabs.

I quit because the comedowns and hangovers became nightmarish.  I will never roll again.


----------



## Dankness6669

mehhhhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Mdmalover

"WHY IS THIS ILLEGAL" but the most recently used one I think is "I love you guys so much"


----------



## tucknutz

"you know guys, i love this glowstick, i mean, i REALLY LOVE this glowstick!!"


lol


----------



## Clusterone666

The Prostitute said:


> The first itme I rolled I was at a large house party and once it started to hit me I said that "I felt sorry for everyone who wasn't rolling"
> Later that night I found myself sitting on a bench with about 10 people looking at me, then someone said "well then what do you really want then" I replied by saying that I wanted "a low interest home loan". After I said that everyone starting laughing histarically.
> I dont remember anything before that but apparently I had been talking to those poeple for about 20 minutes.
> Ahh... Memories... The first time I rolled I blew up for 7 hours straight...



Me: "kiss my shoulder man,"
Friend: "ok but why?"
Me: "Just do it! please i need it!"
Friend: "Ok but kiss mine too" 
haha when i told me gf that she didn't know what to think XP she just pretty much laughed at me haha, aww i love ectasy :D


----------



## deadhead507461

My best friend bought me 4 smackers on HIS birthday, with his birthday money.. we all had 4-6 each. I was the asshole who threw up 10 min after taking 20$ worth of E.

Or when your buddy poops out blue goo because ""supposedly"" plugging E was a dumb idea.


----------



## Disco Doctor

I lovingly stared into a girl's eyes once and said: "I really want to eat your pussy," before wretching severely due to cotton mouth. Kind of killed the vibe.


----------



## guerillabedlam

This kid came up to me at a party rolling and says "Are you rolling dude? I am rolling for my first time it's amazing man" I tell him i'm rolling on pink aliens and he asks me "How are those?" I told him they are pretty good clean pills. He Goes on to tell me all about himself and is rubbing my arm all the while. We talk for like an hour. 

I catch him towards the end of night and I say "Hey man how was your night?" He goes "OMG that was like the best night of my life, what did you roll on?" I tell him "Pink Aliens" 

He says "OOOOOOOOO I heard those were bomb."


----------



## MD Specialist

^ haha that is hilarious!

After zoning off for a while and being in my own world, then realizing where I am and come back down to earth, I always look over at whoever is next to me, look at them and say...
"I'm soooo high"


----------



## dusty_dust

me: "Dude hold my fuckin hand"
friend: "Why?"
me: "Fuckin a dude just do it."
friend: "Haha whatever you say man" 
...
me: "Dude our hands are naked"
friend: "Why don't we pull them apart than?"
me: "Uh.. what? Pull what apart?"
friend:"Our hands dumbass"
me: "Wtf?! Why are you holding my hand dude?"
friend: "No clue dude, I think someone told us to."


----------



## van3ssa

"ohhhhhhh fuck." - multiply that by infinity


----------



## Monkeybizness

after many many plenty times rolling at night , i took the day off work to roll during the day at home first time,. we dropped early in the morning, we didnt even eat we just ate a bean  .the day was amazing nice and cool ,  i guess i got really really happy blown up, i was smoking out of my window and  i dropped my blunt out side , i  stepped out side to search for it and got BLOWN THE HECK UP , when i came back in side 

i said :
me: babe 
b/f: what ?
me: i feel really really good 
b/f: i know me too 
me: NO i feel AWESOME ,....... AHH i feel so good ..
b/f: oh yeah..?
me: yeah i feel GREEEAAATT !!!!


i never act like that lol 
i guess i felt fucking AWESOME


----------



## Tweak Thizz

"This shit better kick in."
*30 mins later*
"HOLY SHIT!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## theysayrollingsfun

Normally it's "dudeee, feel my hair!" or halfway through having a conversation with someone "what were we just talking about?"

The later happens _*all*_ the time.


----------



## avrolling

Haha I usually sit there and say "what? what? what?" etc... Haha then some one tells me to stop so I stare at them.... Then ask them "what happen?" Haha pretty stupid I know!


----------



## tiffacult

at my friends birthday party he told us that we all needed to take the elevator to the fifth floor (of a single story house). right afterwards, he looked very confused and asked us what kinda sandwiches we were talking about again.

my ex then grabbed me as i was walking by him and pulled me very close to him. "dont walk over there, theres lettuce all over the floor." he says. "what? why?" i asked, and he told me it was where first friend just shot it.

------------------------

my best friend and i were laying on the floor and she rolled over to me and goes, "my legs.. fucking legs.. theyre acting just like dumbo did. fucking elephant never listened."

"i am soo very sorry for you, dearest. here, have a cigarette. faerys hate smoke. are you still baking me a cake?" i replied.

that night, my best friend kept calling me humphrey all night. my names tiffani.


----------



## LADOLCEVITA

"dude this chick sounds like a goddess" hahaha-Me


----------



## Wizzle

You know when you start coming down of some heavy rolling you start hallucinating right? Three friends and me were chilling on the couch smoking a joint when suddenly one of my friends jumps up out of the couch because he was scared shitless.. He proceeds to tell his little brother: "FUCK, I thought you were a tiger!" I laughed pretty hard which is quite an achievement with jawlock.


----------



## firstmoment

i am at house party. there is a line for the bathroom. there is a room in the same hallway as the line. i see a cat litter box. i walk over to said litter box, unzip, and proceed to pee. the girl who lives in said room, walks in on me mid pee. she asks me "are you pee-ing in my cats litter box?!" i reply with "if its good enough for the cat, its good enough for me!!" everyone in line for the bathroom saw this and laughed. the girl who lived in that room laughed. and for the rest of the night, i was "the guy who peed in the cats litter box."


----------



## spaceage4eva

*no closed doors gracias*

condensed version: got pulled over on the way to the club had pills and weed homeboy stuck sack in his ass i popped all the pills, all 4 of them, i was fucked up, we were sitting on the curb waiting for them to search the car and i was coming up by the time, they dont find anything dismiss us and by the time we get to the club i'm getting lost in the street and keep asking my dude where we're going. get to the club all i do is stand on the side of the dj booth letting the bass take me away floored to the max get back to the house and all i can do is play with a little glowtoy. other than the cops it was a good night


----------



## Simona19

*Once me and my friend alex walked into a seven eleven to purchase gum and water %) I tell alex to act natural beforehand. The first thing she does is begin dancing around to the music in the store in front of the cashier. To make it worse, when we go to pay for the gum at the register, she notices the variety of gum and begins screaming at me and the cashier about all the different gum flavors she has - "Strawberry kiwi!" "Lemon lime!" "FUCKING PINA COLADA!" She then goes "OMG they have gum for a dollar!" .."That means we can get THREE for 3 dollars!" I just paid quickly and grabbed her by the arm outta there.

*Once whilst lying on the bed I blurted out "russians are the masters of the dragons."

* friend: "so what are we gonna do now?"
Me: "what we do every new years eve...try to take over the fucking world" (it wasn't new years eve and we don't do that.)

*me: (whilst walking to the lake with a friend) "there's always this guy, and he doesn't do anything he just sits there....and they sideshow him." (No idea where that came from)

*me: (lying on the bed dazed) "that's what I just saw on the paper; penis clothing."

*me: (randomly) " a fire truck passes by."

*me: (to my cousin) "you look like a crackhead in a nun-suit."

*me: "what do you see in my eyes?" (After telling my friend I could see his soul in his)
friend: "peanut-seeds."

*Friend: "I think I just heard chuck norris."

*me: "strange how a family of 3 would be here with us at 4 am." (Hallucinated 3 shadow people)


----------



## lightforce

I was standing by the fire talking to my friends and i looked at my finger for some reason and noticed that there was hair growing from them. I was startled and wiped them away and then stare at my finger. My friends look at me and i say 

"I can see hair growing on my finger, its like when spiders have hair on their legs..."

Another time i was at a smaller festival probably like 200 people max at one point and was tripping balls on what was suppose to be MDMA but i think it was MDA. I was on the dance floor and i looked behind me and seen a girl with a distorted face and her eyes had black rings around them (glasses effect) and everything was morphing around. I freaked and started yelling for my friend to come save me to which I came too sitting next to a fire with no recollection of ever walking over there.

Also on the same night i was standing in a field with my friends and look over  and suddenly a face appeared that smiled then flowed away particle style. My jaw dropped

Me: "WHAAAAAaaaaa..."
Friend: "What did you see?! What are you on?"
Me: "OMG OMG there was particles...a face...flowing"
Other Friend: "I want what he's on!"


----------



## Simona19

I sit up from edreaming to find my friend yelling to himself in a british accent. He turns to me, agressively points at me and yells "That's the same atrocious aftershave you wore in court 3 years ago!"


----------



## i roll balls

Damn dude that shit was a crazy night
yea dude to crazy..

wait what did i just say?
i don't remember


----------



## StrutterGear

Me : blah blah blah blah... wait, sorry mate ive fucking forgot what I was saying 
Friend : I understand 

Terrible for that

I go out dropping all my MDMA and a wrap licky, Im tripping balls, we dont get in the club and end up in a dead pub.

Sophie and Frank : Crap night, might aswell go home
Me : I dunno about you but I'm having a really fucking good time :L


----------



## smackncheese

The other night I was walking around the countryside in the freezing cold with a cheeseburger on my head, talking in a British accent: "Hello and a half! A hamburger hat is an excellent cap for a chap. Cheerio."


----------



## Shpongledd

A couple friends and I were at the tail end of a rave.

Friend: "When are you going home man?"
Me: "I'm going home when I leave."

I honestly had no idea what was wrong with my response until he turned around and gave me one of those stares like *really?*


----------



## Renkei

"I think Satan Just took a magical shit in my mouth"


----------



## Simona19

Me and my friend last night:

G: "Ralph Nader, you know his face kinda looks like a centipede."

Me: "Who Bill Gates?!"

G: "I would have voted for him if he wasn't an insect."

_

Me: *lying on the ground staring at the ceiling* "When are the dolphins gonna stop trying to knock eachother out?"

_

Me: "My stomach hurts."

G: "Do you need me to rub it?"

Me: "Is that what people do?"

G: "Yeah."

Me: "But not a lot of people?

G: "No."

Me: "But we need a lot of people to do the 5th element." LOL


----------



## pLur4eVer<33

were all sitting under a bride, im with my bestfriend as she lights up a bowl;
-oh shit babe i just burnt you!
-what?! i thought you were tickling me!


----------



## n0stalgiaEst.

Hahaha i'm sure i've said WAY more fucked up things, but here's some pretty priceless texts i found while rolling on about 6 caps of molly last week:
"How am i living.."
"Don't be so ignorant!"
"Fuuu bro i'm at a high peak in my life"
"dude im jks babies are uncool"
"Fuckin... I love you"

this was to my 25yr old sister who has no idea i do drugs, and is an ivy league college student who was apparently trying to sleep.

the funniest high moments for me have happened on acid though. First time i did it i was extremely disappointed in myself and so upset that i was a carrot. I was mopeing and saying shit like "I'm a FUCKING carrot now", and i kept seeing little african children dancing around me


----------



## WaLL_EG6

bringing back this thread  lol

Last night a buddy of mine was rolling balls and kept tweeting shit that made no sense at all

"I feel like we can get two unmarked, unalike things, and we can introduce em and they'd just become best friends  lol"

"I'm fuckin rollin stadiums!? For class? Lol idk" 

"Looked up at a star and it looked like it grew into the shape of but he's just layin there as"

Probably the funniest shit ive ever read hahaha When I asked him about it today he said he has no clue what he tried saying  my break is ending next weekend so I might have some of my own to add. Cant wait


----------



## Jory

"Oh my god best cigarette ever"-me during every cigarette


----------



## Simona19

"Well, I respect all your d*cks, don't ever let anyone tell you they don't respect your d*cks."


----------



## swedger77

my female friend whilst high on acid ate some "space dust" popping candy, then she opened her mouth really wide and asked everyone if they could see the sparks!


----------



## wooger

^ LOL

After my first ever rave, I was really fucked on MDMA and spent about 20 minutes staring at my friend who I went with, he's looking at me all weird and he's like 'why are you staring at me?' and I  replied 'you look really familar.. are you Steve?'. He just burst out laughing, I had known this guy for about a year at this point...


----------



## Darksidesam

* * *Breaths in through nose* * *

OOOOhhhh every breath is soooo Good....


----------



## headfuck123

my friend sucked my other friends big cheesey toe for another E because he couldnt face the comedown.


----------



## Darksidesam

headfuck123 said:


> my friend sucked my other friends big cheesey toe for another E because he couldnt face the comedown.



Really LOL..
I dont have to face comedowns anymore... =)


----------



## Necr0sis

coming home after a party got raided~ still rolling absolute bawls

walk by dogs barking and i say with like 10 people around me

"hush doggy number one and doggy number two!"

yee lol


----------



## InvisibleEye

At a concert, at the end of an excruciating 1h30 opening act:
«This is killing my EARS!!»


----------



## BluLait

Me and some random guy at the bathroom who gave me a light for my cig.

Me: Hey man, you got some weed on ya? I'd really wanna smoke some weed right now.
Him: No, sorry.
Me: Listen, I'll give you some md if you just get some weed, call your friends, I don't know, figure something out.
Him: I really don't know anybody....
Me: I'll give you a lot of md, it'll really be worth your while. And some cigarettes, I'll give you some cigarettes as well, three cigarettes, okay four? How about that?

LOL, It was kind of dangerous, the guy could might as well been an undercover cop or something. But I really liked him cause he gave me a light for my cig and I thought we had a bond or something hahaha.

The same time, a few hours after that I went downstairs and some guy who I met once or twice before in my life recognized me and we talked for a bit. Then this random girl came up to us and asked us for a cigarette. We both said we didn't have any, the other guy said he didn't smoke.

And like literally 3 seconds after that I said.

ME:- Now, seriously, do you have a cigarette? Can I have one? (I knew he did smoke)
HIM:- You really think i'd lie to this girl, wtf?
ME: Wait... what?

And I turned around and she was standing RIGHT behind me. I had completely forgotten she was still there, I honestly thought she left.


----------



## morphonorconic

This thread is priceless.  Here are a few of my gems.


We'd all dosed a tenth of MDMA on the way to a show...

Me: Do you know where we're going?
Friend driving: Not exactly but it'll work out
Me: Well how will you know when we've arrived?  We can't be tardy

Later, waiting for the show to start, music playing on the PA, sound guys on stage doing equipment check etc...

Me: Is this the show?
Friend: What? (as in "Is what the show?")
Me: Right now
Friend: Not yet but almost
Me: Let me know when it starts


Not MDMA, but one of my favorite memories of this friend- Close friend/roommate and I dosed LSD and went to the University Culinary Club weekly potluck which was interesting but actually not as awkward as you'd think.  Later that night went on a hike up into the hills at the end of the street(northern CA coast, our house/neighborhood was in the redwoods).  We're up top sitting in a clearing with a view out over the town and the bay...

Friend: What is that? Do you hear that?
Me: What?
Friend: I keep hearing a cow
Me: Where?
Friend: I don't know
Me: Well where does it sound like it's coming from?
Friend: I'm not sure. But I swear it's a cow.
Me: What would a cow be doing up here at night?
Friend: I don't know but what else could it be? It's gotta be a cow.
Me: How can we find out for sure?
Friend: We can't be sure it's a cow
Me: We'd have to find it to be sure
Friend: Then I guess the next logical step would be to look for the cow?

It was only with the use of the word 'logic' that we both became simultaneously aware of the level of absurdity we'd reached by diligently applying our own acid-addled and not at all logical (or even rational) logic to a non-existent problem, and the unlikelihood of there being a lone mooing cow nearby roaming the forest at that elevation in the dark. We were rolling in the dirt with tears in our eyes for God knows how long after that.  We didn't search, and we didn't encounter any cows, but we never ruled out the possibility that the sound he'd heard might have actually been produced by a cow.  In hindsight, judging by the distance to the nearest pasture and thus the nearest cow, the topography of the land, and our heightened auditory sense, I believe it is acoustically possible but improbable that a cow's moo from way down below our vista could have been within range of hearing.


----------



## Maxstallion

Man my friends and i, me especially had a long and intense love affair with E. I was 19 and rolled a few times maybe 3-5  sporadically throughout my young life but I just didn’t really get it or give it a chance, it be given to me at a house party or something when I was drunk as shyyt about to pass out or some girl would give me a pill and the sex was great but once my coke G and weed dealer moved in with me he showed me what it was all about. He was Italian, total metrosexual, loved techno and we’d eat 4-5-6 rolls each throughout the night driving around doing drug deals downtown at night blasting music that I now found irresistible and having endless meaningful conversations, never knowing where the night would take us, even if it wasn’t anywhere not knowing was half the fun! Occasionally we’d drop by a club but honestly the vibe we had going on in his techno dj midnight Volvo rider was waaaayyyy more of an adventure! Hahaha. Eventually my friend Danny got arrested, got out met a girl and sadly was not only no longer my roommate or drug dealer but I lost my rolling buddy. My other so called friends which were supposed to be cool as they were brothers and quite a bit older, but man they never wanted to do anything except sit on their asses smoke bud play video games all day and listen to black metal smh. Fucking lame! So I asked their younger brother and step brother which were both only 16 if they would come doll with me in the city and had no plans no idea what would happen but promised it would be the most fun of their lives. And they were down like Charlie Brown, not only for that but anything everything!!! And even though they were just kids they were adventurous little dudes and made great rolling buddies for the next several years to come. In the beginning they were far too young to get into any clubs so we’d just ride around all night in crazy outfits stopping at hotels pretending we were Russian or Romanian and couldn’t speak English and just fuck with the people that worked there at 5am doing obsurd loud and  inappropriate illegal most likely things until they basically would either call or threaten to call the cops, then we’d just go to get the next nearest hotel hahaha. We also liked going to dinners and order everything that’s free like lemon wedges cherries whip cream and waters while blasting and dancing to our own boombox that we just had to bring in with us all the while also doing funny accents. Most places loved us! Or least put up with us, we were fun and ridiculous and funny, we’d give out like 20-30 pairs of sunglasses to the staff that we just stole from the gas station literally across the street not 30 min ago or pay for our free buffet that we never touched with a rolled up $50 or $100 once our drugs were gone covered in an assortment of multi colored E powder from all night. We got pretty good at the accents too, except sometimes we’d get so fucked up we’d accidentally go to the same dinner we were just at like 2-3 hours ago now playing different characters with different accents and we’d wonder honestly why our older lady waitress is such a bitch and looking at us funny like she isn’t buying our whole thing like usual hahaha it actually took us a good hour at least to put it together but not entirely until the following weekend the morning afteer barely escaping cops when I young cute waitress helped us out by sneaking us out with her through the kitchen and then chilling at her place where although she thought we were all somewhat mad, out there must be a little crazy we also were a lot of fun and we knew how to have it, she also shyly  hesitantly not to burst our bubble but they at the dinner have been onto us for quite sometime and probably so have the surrounding others lol. I mean it was kind of obvious when you think about it, we’ve been doing this for at least 6-9 months every weekend and recently like 4-5 times a week. There were a only sooo many dinners and hotels in the Atlanta area and we partied at them all with the false confidence and drug fueled cockiness that it was a different experience every time for us so it must be for them too, plus we wouldn’t recognize the manager that hates us for no apparent reason we shrugged not remembering that we met this particular individual 4 hours ago for probably the sixth doesn’t time hahaha. Yeah lol. And I got to say those were good times. When they finally were old enough to get into raves and clubs, no matter how raging and awesome age crazy the party was, I got to say it didn’t compare to us riding around in Benji’s old beat up car blasting our booombox cause we had no radio and just riding around stopping for any adventure that we saw otw to no where


----------



## Maxstallion

shoe_box said:


> lol.. i always get strange thoughts in my head when i'm rolling... the first time i rolled i thought i would be nice to the club owners and clean up their club area... it was so funny finishing the party with pockets full of trash and going WTF? why do i have all this trash?


I’ve totally done that countless times, they look at you and your friends like you’re homeless crazies, like omg party is over fellas time to go we would never get the hint, no no we don’t mind, putting stuff away that we have no idea where it goes or if it’s even trash just generally rearranging things in random order as if we know exactly what we’re doing,  inevitably making their job much much harder but we feel it’s the least we can do after having such a wonderful time at your club and we’re not taking no for an answer. Oh and I’d like to bond with strangers over something they can’t stop talking about, like this one time this lady was talking about her son and I just went along with it, hey my son is also 4 and his name is Michael too, I’d bs meaningful conversation for an hour or two but I’d usually mess it up somehow like forgetting my sons name and start calling my super awesome fake son by a different name an hour into the conversation hahaha. That particular lady totally figured me out, I was busted big time. And I’ll never forget the look she gave me shaking her head not saying a word, like in shock disgust and disbelief why would anyone ever do such a thing, what kind of person are you. I’m thinking jeeze sorry, I was just trying to sincerely bond with you to feel what you must feel like to have and love a son, and I’m insanely high right now.... I’ll forget this entire conversation as soon as I turn around and walk 30 feet to another stranger bonding experience  lol


----------



## Maxstallion

Jester-Race said:


> The scariest I think was when I was a total fucking moron and decided to take 4 blue scorpions in one night, but they were methbombs. About 10 hours after my "being fuckedupness" went away (the beginning) my body just literally shut down. My face was beginning to glow red and so were my hands, Everything was moving really sluggish, as if I was inside jello, but I tried to keep it under control. I would put my hand on my chest and feel how fucking fast it was beating --- I was so fucking paranoid I drove up to my local supermarket and ran into the back on a free blood pressure check. I saw the numbers and they were pretty high, so I knew most of it was anxiety.
> 
> My friend was just sitting there with his girlfriend, hoping I wasn't going to fall over or pass out but he really didn't care about my personal safety, since he was ignoring me and we were in HIS house that he just got from his father. If anything was to happen to me during that time, I would have been fucked. I don't talk to my friend that i've had since 6th grade anymore. So many great times --- all ruined by his meth abuse.
> 
> The next 48 hours were the hardest hours i've ever been through in my entire life. I want to KILL those fuckers who make meth based ecstasy pills. I almost died from that shit. I had heart arrythmias for about 3 months, anxiety shot through the roof, was depressed as FUCK for 3 months. It was a truly horrible experience, and I know I damaged my body that day due to excessive amounts of Methamphetamine consumption. I'm just glad I don't do meth or do any type of other drugs aside from Marijuana. I used to roll every two weeks, then bi monthly, then took a long ass break. Now I only roll once bi monthly like I used to.
> 
> I've probably had some neurotoxic damage done to my brain by these rolling mis-haps, but for only having ONE life  ---- All of those times i've rolled with my friends definately make up for it. Good times, Good times.
> 
> As for something really weird? Well, when I first started rolling me and about 5 other of my friends bought some red dolphins (AMAZING press back then, pure clean dolphins, 02-03) and I had CLEAN pills my first time. Not so many times can people say that, but anyway I was sitting on my friends couch and I started talking about stuff and then I noticed the floor started to turn colors, and It became really dark blue and I thought I was going to drown in the ocean so I hopped my feet up onto the couch. I then said "holy shit dude, is your carpet an ocean?" I didn't know how rolled out I was until I clasped my hands together and flicked open my red-blue flashing lighter and holded it up to my chest and I said "MY HEART IS GLOWING!!!" and just gasped for air. Oh good times.
> 
> Another time is where me and a couple of my friends went and got some pink dolphins (same press, approximately 3 weeks later after the last story) and we went into my friend's  basement to chill and basically just roll the fuck out. So we did, but crazy shit started to happen --- I was chillin in my friend's chair with the light on, and then he turned the light off then on again and I told him the universe just exploded and then my other friend came in there and gasped and said "HOLY SHIT". MDMA is some pretty crazy shit. E-tarded for the win.
> 
> Another funny time was when I first started rollin again, and I was chillin in my car and so were all of my other homies listenin to music (CRAZY fuckin rolled at this point) and my friend shows me a trick; he takes out a cigarette, lights it and says "watch --- when i move this cigarette down, it'll smoke. when i move this cigarette back up, there wont be any smoke." Sure as shit --- it was a crazy ass sight to see. He basically made the lit cigarette not smoke at all --- but it was just e-tardedness prevail.
> 
> Now the BEST time, was when I was at my other friend's house and we decided to roll that night, popped them and then about two hours later a couple of my friend's that didn't want to roll that night were downstairs smokin a blunt. I walked down, took some big ass hits and then started ROLLING FACE. My friend has never done it before and said I looked pretty fuckin gone, and I then proceeded to tell him, "DUDE. ECSTASY IS THE TIGHEST FUCKING SHIT IN THE WORLD. WANT TO KNOW WHY? ALRIGHT WATCH THIS SHIT. IT'S GOING TO BE THE TIGHEST SHIT YOU'LL EVER SEE." I then told him "Alright you see that light up on the ceiling there? From where I am, (the couch far away) I'm gonna flick this coin and hit that shit spot on. Know why? That's what ecstasy does. It allows you to do WHATEVER THE FUCK YOU WANT." At that time, I really didn't think I was going to be able to do it. |||||FLICK|||||. Sure as shit, I hit it spot on. I orgasmed in my brain, and just walked up the stairs and closed the door. My friend shat himself.


Excessive meth consumption....really? Dude you did it once smh. You didn’t also die, everyone thinks that the first few times, especially the verst time they crash off Tina then you realize what it is and most if not all of the terrifying psychological but physical symptoms you have are quite common and to be expected. That’s not to say that one can’t overdue it but it’s a lot harder than one thinks. And come on... really all those after effects for 3 months, dude you had it in your rolls once smh. I had it in nearly every roll I took for 2-5 times a week for 4-5 years and I preferred it! The first and every time I did pure molly it wasn’t anything like I expected. All my favorite things about rolling weren’t there, I felt amazing and super fucked up but not even close to partying and rolls with just the perfect amount of good ole speed  kept the party going. And after I quit taking E  pressed pills, mdma, mda sass, bkmda, bkmda or anything like it I was a little bored and depressed in the beginning like a very mild almost  unnoticeable long comedown, then it went away. Same thing when I did a 3-6 day meth binge for 3 years, that and my hands aches and with both my sex drive was pretty much temporarily ruined until it eventually came back to being normal and healthy. Like come on man, don’t  exaggerate or be such a naive pussy. You know how similar your beloved mdma and meth are chemically speaking? Look it up, it might surprise you. I’m defending Tina, shards are fucking pure poison that on its own will rot you from the inside out and outside I’m quicker than nearly any drug including RC’s on the planet but MDMA certainly isn’t harmless, if you take too much of either you’ll experience all the same side effects, and you can damage your body over time with both in the same ways. I’d say meth is darker, more extreme, definitely tweaks you to the point of not sleeping or eating for days on end or drinking anything or experiencing temporary psychosis and generally bad potentially lethal things to your body that if done without the meth would still be just as dangerous, and I think it’s easier to overdue it, keep it going. MDMA just fucks you up silly and you get to that point where you’re over heating, shallow breathing and not nearly as often as you should, not hydrating, can’t pee, throwing up, all these are sone of the symptoms of a meth OD, with both drugs there are risks both in the long and short term.


----------



## Maxstallion

scatterbrain said:


> i've experienced a lot of out of the ordinary shit while rolling.  for me, hands down this was the weirdest:
> 
> Rolling balls @ a rave in downtown l.a. 2000, my face was saturated w/ vicks.  this i was sitting indian style and this girl started massaging my face.  i'm sure all you know what I'm talking about when you get a massage and you feel slight sensations of an orgasm coming on.  but this was different.  those "slight sensations" kept growing, and growing, and growing to the point that I was having a full blown orgasm.  It was the most INTENSE orgasm of my life, literally.  i was saying out loud uncontrollably, "Oh my God, oh my god.." I don't usually say shit like that when i'm cumming.  but it was so intense i had no control.  since my eyes were closed, i was seeing red.  and the red would become brighter with each peak of the orgasm.  That was the first and only experience i've ever had.  I've had great orgasms, but they aren't shit compared to the intensity of that orgasm @ the rave.  by the way, i wasn't hard and I didn't shoot a load.  Damn, I'd be the most content fucker in the world if I could have orgasms like that on a daily or even weekly basis.


It is possible for a man to  orgasm but not  necessarily shoot cum either a gift from birth and you’re just like that or a skill that with a whole lot of training and dedication, in time one can train their body to have both and control both, essentially having various size  orgasms eventually leading up to the mother load where you erupt like a volcano, essentially like a woman. Good for you man! Don’t let it be a fluke, you have the gift or her magic touch did  hahaha. But you got the ability, now learn to harness it and besides being a god in bed, you’ll enjoy the experience more than you ever have as well. Also it to have a lover, a partner that you can practice what you acquire, its all in tantric sexual practices and really opens some amazing in explored doors with your partner bringing you closer than ever before. So good luck, and same can be said about not even being hard like in a prostate exam or just milking it. But to do all this with barely being touched and so far from the general “area” is quite amazing indeed. Nothing is impossible but wow, that’s fucking sensual, sexual miracle right there! I hope you got the woman with the magic hands’s number lol


----------



## crazyhairman

Back in 2011 we came across some white pumas that tasted a little bit minty at first and then just super bitter. Everyone took 1 pill and rolled nuts super f***** up couldn't pee for hours couldn't even find the bathroom in my own house. Anyway at one point my buddies phone started going off urgently with text messages from his girlfriend I guess, as f***** up as he was he reaches over and pulls up a remote like a TV remote thinking it was his cell phone he's desperately trying to read the text message on the TV remote so he passes it to me and says can you read this to me? We just laughed incessantly you could tell he was confused so he repeated. " please just tell me what it says".


So now it's a bit of an inside joke between myself and my old friends


----------



## nznity

nixy said:


> "'significant others name here', I love you so much... and it's not just the drugs talking"  8)


been there, done that. It was the drugs talking though xD


----------



## crazyhairman

My super uptight did everything right best friend roll for the first time when he hit his Peak asked us in a serious tone if his nipples were too big. . He said that's why he never liked to go swimming is because he was afraid people would make fun of his big nipples .  I don't know why , something the way he seemed so calm through me off ... He was fine after a light show and a dance but right at first I wondered if he was ok mentally.  The next day we went swimming and he took his shirt off I think that was a bit of a breakthrough lol


----------



## PMS

I once did I'V a strong MDA pill... it felt like someone shoved a spruce tree into my head.

I rang my buddy on the phone, and told him: "Hey man, I just shot some Md..mm.m.mm..mmm.mA!" ;D


----------



## somnilicious

Back in my raving 90's days, I was dancing around with glow sticks and I kissed my girlfriend, who was laying underneath the covers, on the cheek but then she turned and looked up and it was actually not her but her brother..lol..... His face was pure terror and confusion when he looked at me.

I used to embarrass the shit out of him by telling people about it.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

during a show, we decided to pass the last of a bag of molly amongst ourselves. we huddle up a bit and whoever takes out the bag says, "be a little subtle about it." hands it to a girl and she turns around, facing the crowed, to take her dip.

another fest, i was refilling a disposable water bottle and it was taking forever. there was of course a line for the drinking fountain. someone walks up and says something that makes my friend crack up. he gets my attention saying, "hey, people telling you that you gotta take the cap off the water bottle."


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

" Ifuckinlove you. You are like the best person ever to do E with. Have I told you Ifuckinloveyou, dude?"


----------

